# [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

*[CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Moin PCGH(X)'ler!

Nach ca. 2 Monaten Planung ist's nun soweit, ich baue mir ein Gehäuse.
Um die wichtigsten Fragen zu beantworten schreib' ich erstmal folgendes:

*Wer ist DAEF?!*


Spoiler



Ich bin (noch) 13 14 Jahre jung, 1,78m groß, blond(?) und wohn' in Ostfriesland, an der Nordsee, oder wie Henner sagt, am Fischkutter.
Es gibt nur ein Problem; da ich in einer sehr ländlichen Gegend wohne, und der Landwirtschaft, überhaupt nicht viel konnte, fing ich an, mich mehr und mehr für PC (Hardware) zu interessieren. 
Vor einem Jahr habe ich mich hier dann angemeldet, aber ich habe mich erst ab Januar 2010 wirklich aktiv am Geschehen beteiligt. 
Inzwischen ist auch die 1000er Marke mehr oder weniger sinnloser Post's gefallen, und ich hoffe mal, 
ihr könnt mich auch noch weitere 1000Beiträge ertragen.



*Was Geschah vorher?*


Spoiler



Da ich bis vor 2 Monaten noch im Besitz eines Q6700 war, welcher damals noch von einem Arctic Cooling Alpine 7 Pro "warm" halten ließ, 
aber mir die Leistung nicht so wirklich reichte, musste etwas härteres her. 
Im Herbst 2009 kaufte ich mir also die erste Wasserkühlung, welche ein einfaches Komplettset von Aquatuning war, aber wunderbar kühlt(e). Damals war ich allerdings noch im Besitz von einem TT Shark, wo der Platz war mehr als besch..eiden war... 
Irgendwie ließen sich die Schläuche dann aber doch noch verlegen, aber es war sehr knapp.
Der inzwischen auf 3,6Ghz übertaktete Q6700 reichte mir mit der Zeit nicht mehr, und mit dem Board war ich auch teilweise unzufrieden.
Also beschloss ich, nach 72Stunden, mehr oder weniger spaßigen Konfi-Unterrichts, mein dadurch "erlerntes" Geld in meinen PC zu stecken.
Grob überschlagen gingen aber "nur" ~550€ dabei drauf, aber dafür rennt die Kiste wieder, 
und ich habe nun auch einen Dremel, eine Lötstation sowie anderes, sinnvolles, Werkzeug



*Warum gibt es dieses Tagebuch?*



Spoiler



Da ich keine Lust hatte, mein frisch zusammengebautes i7 System in das China.. pardon, ThermalTake Case zu zwängen, 
ließ ich es vorrübergehend einfach auf dem Tisch liegen, bis ich es in einen 10Jahre alten Midi Tower, Hersteller unbekannt, zwang. 
Der Wunsch nach einem passenden Gehäuse wurde immer größer, und es wurden innerhalb eines Monats 3 Gehäuse via SketchUp zusammengebastelt. 
Während die ersten beiden sehr ungenau bemessen waren, war der dritte und letzte Entwurf, wenn ich das so behaupten darf, perfekt.

So, und nun schluss mit der Vergangenheit.
Heute war es dann soweit, ich habe endlich das Metall bestellen können, welches mir auch den Anlass dieses Startpost's gibt.
Alles weitere seht ihr dann unten. 
Ich bedanke mich ersteinmal, dass ihr überhaupt soweit gelesen habt



*Was darf man Erwarten?*


Spoiler



Das hängt weniger vom Finanziellen ab, da ich noch Geld von der Konfirmation übrig habe, sondern eher von dem, was mir erlaubt wird. 
Ihr wisst, was ich damit meine?

Ansonsten gibt es wohl das übliche:

Fails
geschnittene, gequetschte, sowie nicht mehr vorhandene Finger und Arme
Benzin und ein Feuerzeug in unmittelbarer Nähe des PC's
Fails
...




Und nun weg von den ganzen nervigen Spoilern...

Was soll gemacht werden, und wie willst'e das schaffen?

Ich plane ein Gehäuse zu bauen, welches meine Hardware perfekt aufnimmt.
Dazu habe ich nun Metall bei einem Landmaschinenhandel im Nachbardorf bestellt. Verbunden wird es mit normalen Aluwinkeln.
Entgegen aller(?) anderen Casecons wird aber *kein Grundgerüst* gebaut!
Warum? Gegenfrage; wozu? Da ich 2mm Aluminium verwenden möchte, und der/die/das Mainboardtray von vorne bis hinten verläuft, und zusätzlich noch eine Midplate rein soll, sollte alles halten und stabil/verwindungssteif sein.

Außerdem sollen die Platten und Winkel mit MDPC-X Schrauben zusammen gehalten werden, und bei der Bestellung kann ich ja noch etwas anderes mitbestellen. 
Richtig, Sleeves. Bestellt ist noch nichts, aber das kann sich noch ändern.
Bei der Farbwahl habe ich mich auf Rot/Schwarz festgelegt. Diese Farbwahl soll im ganzen Gehäuse fortgesetzt werden. 
Das Gehäuse soll dabei Mattschwarz bleiben, während LED's oder Kathoden (eher LED's) fürs Farbliche sorgen. 
Ich bin derzeit noch am überlegen, ob ich Elemente, wie der CPU-Block Aufnahme, entweder silbern lasse, 
oder sie mit einer Carbonmuster-Folie abklebe. Beides sähe sicher nicht schlecht aus, 
aber andererseits sollte man auch ein paar Akzente beibehalten.
In der linken Seite wird ein Plexiglaswindow Platz finden, welches aber nur Blicke aus Mainboard zulassen soll.

Bei "soll" und "wird" muss ich es leider ersteinmal belassen, da ich außer der Hardware noch nichts habe.

Habe ich *Hardware* geschrieben? Achja, die dürft ihr auch noch wissen.

Intel Core i7 920
3x 2GB Mushkin Silverline "Stiletto"
EVGA X58 SLI LE 
GeForce GTX260² -> GTX460 1G oder GTX468 ist geplant, aber wohl erst in ein paar Monaten.
320 GB Hitachi Deskstar 
LG GH22NS50
BeQuiet System Power S6 550Watt

*Die Wasserkühlung besteht aus:*

Phobya CPU Wasserblock
MagiCool 240er Slim Radi - ersetzt durch: 420er Radi
Alphacool Eheim Station II 230V - ersetzt durch: Aquastream Ultra
13/16er PS Tüllen
12/16 Clearflex Schlauch - ersetzt durch 13/16 Masterkleer 

*Der Ausgangszustand*

Zustand? Naja, wenn man das "Zustand" nennen darf...
Ich mach' lieber einen Spoiler, sonst rennt ihr alle weg



Spoiler



Wie man sehen kann, ist kein vernünftiger Airflow gegeben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Northbridge wird ohne den Lüfter bis zu 80°C heiß. Mit Lüfter sind's nur noch 55°C



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Radi sollte auch mal wieder entstaubt werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal der "aufgeräumte" Innenraum.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Heatspreader sollten auch mal poliert werden...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pumpe... Nach 5Stunden Betrieb ist sie der Krachmacher No. 1... Der Duden hat auch schon eine Aufgabe gefunden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gehäuse von vorne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein "Arbeitsplatz"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Und das soll es mal werden*

*Die Bilder sind nicht mehr aktuell! Hier gehts zu neueren Bildern!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war's erstmal, Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind erwünscht.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Fettgeschriebenes = mit Bildern

11.07. *Radiatorproblem-Lösung die Erste*
11.07. *Radiatorproblem-Lösung die Zweite*
15.07. *Das Alu ist da*
16.07. Dremel fernmodding
16.07. *Erste Arbeiten + Arbeitsplatz*
16.07. *Arbeiten mit der Stichsäge*
17.07. *Sleeves die Erste*
18.07. *Sleeves die Zweite*
19.07. *Post vom Mod + Sleeves*
19.07. *I/O Panel angeschraubt + MBTray vs. Slotblende*
29.07. *Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*
31.07. Doppelfail
01.08. Kleine Bestellung
01.08. Fails
10.08. Noch mehr Fails
14.08. *Augenvergewaltigung*
14.08. *Nebenmod - KartonG*
23.08. *Profile und neues Mainboardtray + Fails*
27.08. *WaKü Aufrüstung 2*
03.09. *Anpassung der Seitenwände*
05.09. *Taster eingebaut*
07.09. *Linker Laufwerkskäfig angeschraubt*
12.09. *GraKa Abdeckung + Laufwerkskäfig 2*
16.09. *neue Midplate eingebaut*
25.09. *Seitenwände befestigt, Winkel für die WaKü*
28.09. *Neuer Dremel!*
29.09. *Lackieranfänge - Teil 1*
01.10. *Lackieranfänge - Teil 2*
08.10. Sinnlose Versprechungen
14.10. *Das Resultat - Teil 1*
17.10. *Das Resultat - Teil 2*
04.11. *Teilweise zusammengebaut*
11.11. *Teilweise zusammengebaut - Teil 2*
30.11. *Teilweise zusammengebaut - Teil 3*
05.12. *GraKa Blendenentwurf*


*ToDo List:*

*Material besorgen:*
Aluminiumplatten--------[100%]
Aluminiumwinkel---------[100%]
M3 Schrauben---.------.[100%]
Lack u. Grundierung.......[100%]


*Werkzeug besorgen:*
M3 Gewindeschneider-.--[100%]
2,5mm Bohrer--------....[100%]
Schleifpapier---------....[100%]

*Zusätzliches besorgen*
Sleeves---------öyy.-.-.[100%]
Flexlightshier gibts nichts[0%]
Meshgitterzu sehen....-..[100%]
Aluprofile (Verstärkung)lz[100%]

*Bauphase*
Aluplatten bearbeiten----[100%]
Gewinde schneiden----..-[100%]

*Updates, die etwas mit dem Bau zu tun haben, und größere Fortschritte zeigen, werden hier gesammelt.
Updates, die nichts mit dem Bau, sondern anderwertigen (Fails) zu tun haben, oder nur kleine Umbaumaßnahmen zeigen, werden direkt gepostet.*

*Update: Das Aluminium ist da!* 15.07.

Heute habe ich das Aluminium abgeholt, und dazu auch noch einen Rabatt bekommen. 
1,3m² für 35€ und alle Platten sind exakt zu geschnitten.
Im Moment bin ich dabei, die Produnktionsrückstände, ala Öl etc., zu entfernen, aber von dem Löser bekomme ich so langsam Kopfschmerzen.
Euch interessieren aber warscheinlich eh nur die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update: Arbeiten mit der Stichsäge* 17.07.

Ich hab' die ersten Platten mit der Stichsäge bearbeitet.
Es muss aber noch viel weg geschliffen werden, aber ohne den Dremel kann das ewig dauern.


Das Mainboardtray:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt nochmal mit montiertem Board



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn ich schon dabei bin - hier sieht man auch die MDPC Schraube(n)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Front:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die linke Seitenwand.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

*MiniUpdate:* 19.07

Das I/O Panel ist angeschraubt
Es muss aber immernoch viel geschliffen werden, aber das wird wohl mit einem Fächerschleifer für die Flex gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem gibt es Unstimmigkeiten zwischen dem M/B Tray und der Grafikkarte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Update: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails* 29.07.

Es gibt endlich wieder mal ein Update!
Ich habe mich jetzt für Messingwinkel entschieden, da diese günstig sind (15ct pro Stück) und ich diese leicht nachkaufen kann.

Da ist schon einer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Verschraubungen an der Midplate.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun das Gehäuse von vorne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...von der Seite...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...der Deckel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und von hinten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So kann man eine 5,25" Blende als Schleifblock missbrauchen xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die Fails:

Wer findet den Fehler?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Such den Fehler²:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war's erstmal, und immer an's Kommentare schreiben denken!


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

*Update: Profile und neues Mainboardtray + Fails* 23.08.

Es gibt endlich mal wieder ein Update!
Hier gilt die Regel, wenig Text, aber umso mehr Bilder.

Fangen wir mal an:

Freitag hab' ich die fehlende Aluplatte bekommen, und gestern dann die Abstandshalter angebracht.
Schön dumm natürlich, wenn man zwar einen 2,5er Bohrer, aber keinen passenden (USC6?!) Gewindeschneider hat.


Hier meine Lösung; Achtung, Profis sollten wegschauen, wenn sie nicht weinen wollen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingeschraubt schaut das dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie es natürlich kommen muss, ist NobLorRos nicht weit:
ein (eigentlich zwei) Abstandshalter mochten nicht so Recht, also hat der Bohrer sie gekillt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleich: vorher - nacher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Raus damit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



again!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wurden auch ein paar Profile zugedremelt - soweit es der Akku zuließ

Ersteinmal eine Trennscheibe; der Tod wurde erst festgestellt, als das Zeug fertig geschnitten war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die Winkel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und nochmal der Radi und das Board, weil das letzte Update so schlecht war



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-to be continued-  
Das IHV wird Dienstag aktualisiert


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

- Es wird eng; Bilderspeicher -


----------



## BlackWolf (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Hört sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an.

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück für dein Vorhaben.

MfG der Wolf aus dem Norden


----------



## DAEF13 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Thx, das Glück werde ich wohl brauchen


----------



## Bierseppi (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

viel glück bakommst dein abo ^^


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Danke

Ich habe mir die How-To's mal angesehen, und bin auf das Grakaabdeckungs-how-to gestoßen.

Dort werden die Abdeckungen mit Plexiglas gemacht.
Meine Idee wäre, das Ganze auch mit Alu zu machen.

Was haltet ihr davon? Oder seit ihr für eine rot beleuchtete Plexiglas Abdeckung?


----------



## Ossiracer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Dein Gehäuse erinnert mich stark ans TJ07.. nur eckiger..
kleiner Tipp: Unten Mesh rein an den Seiten, und Radi sowie Festplatten da rein
bzw wenn du den schon oben rein haben willst hol dir noch nen Trippe Radi C: sonst sin 3 Lüfter überflüssig C:

*EDIT*
Jup, is n eckiges TJ07
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ne-TemJin-SST-TJ07B-W-Window-black::5595.html


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Ich würde sagen, es ist ein Case im Standardformat

An einen Tripple Radi habe ich auch schon gedacht, aber wenn, dann sollte es schon ein 420er sein.
Im Moment reicht der Dual aber noch. Der dritte Lüfter ist eigentlich nur dazu da, zusätzliche Luft abzusaugen. Dadurch soll ein recht starker Unterdruck entstehen.
Vorne soll nach Möglichkeit ein 140er Lüfter rein, welcher aber eigentlich unnötig ist.

Um ehrlich zu sein, etwas habe ich mich am TJ07 orientiert, der Seiteneinlass ist etwas vom TJ10 abgeleitet

Etwas habe ich noch vergessen zu erwähnen. 
In der Schräge sollen dann USB Anschlüsse, der IR-Empfänger von der TV Karte sowie die ein und aus Schalter untergebracht werden.


----------



## Ossiracer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Wenn du oben 3 Lüfter hast, vorn keinen, unten die Midplate und hinten maximal die Slotbleche gelocht... Wie zur Hölle willst du dann genug Luft reinbringen? ich würd vorn fast 2x 140er reinhaun C: blau beleuchtet bestimmt geil C:

oder einen 20er/25er C:


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Wenn du oben 3 Lüfter hast, vorn keinen, unten die Midplate und hinten maximal die Slotbleche gelocht... Wie zur Hölle willst du dann genug Luft reinbringen? ich würd vorn fast 2x 140er reinhaun C: blau beleuchtet bestimmt geil C:
> 
> oder einen 20er/25er C:



Vorne soll aufjedenfall ein Gitter hin. Ein 140er Lüfter wird wohl auch gekauft, aber für 2 von denen wäre kein Platz, da müsste ich entweder 120er nehmen, oder auf einen 5,25" Schacht verzichten, was zwar gehen würde, aber dann die Front so leer wirken würde, wenn da (fast) nur Mesh ist.

An der Casezeichnung wird wohl nichts (großes) mehr verändert, weil es mir persönlich so gefällt.



Ossiracer schrieb:


> blau beleuchtet bestimmt geil C:



Rate mal, warum ich das niemals tun würde


----------



## Ossiracer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

weils jeder hat (fast)
ich hab blau mit nem streifen rot.. da hab ich son flexlight mit 60 leds genommen und auf ne strebe geklebt (die geht vonner front zum heck)

joa... grün oder rot sin au geil... oder weiß


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> weils jeder hat (fast)



Auch, aber der eigentliche Grund ist eher der Name vom Casecon:
Bei "Black'n'Red" würde schlecht ein blauer Lüfter passen
Beim TT Shark hatte ich blaue KK's, aber dieses Mal wollte ich rot nehmen.

Was meinst du zur GraKa/SouKa/TVKa Abdeckung?

Metall oder rot beleutetes Plexiglas? Ich tendiere eher zu letzterem

Für das Radiator"problem" hätte ich auch schon eine Lösung:
Im Marktplatz verkauft McZonk einen 420er Slim Radi.
Der würde perfekt in den Deckel passen.
Dazu könnte ich bei Aquatuning noch 3/4 140er BlackSilent(Pro)s bestellen.


----------



## Ossiracer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Metall wär bestimmt auch geil C:
Silbernes Alu/Stahlblech und von unten rot beleuchtet, quasi so dasses am Rand rausleuchtet


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Hey, das ist auch eine Gute Idee!
Bei den Ausgangszustandsbildern kann man vielleicht erkennen, dass die Grafikkarte einen Metallrahmen, ähnlich der, die es bei den GeForce 8600ern gab, hat.
Dieser ist auch leicht entfernbar.
Aber es sind auch 3 Schraublöcher drin, wo man Plexiglasgut vesschrauben könnte.
Wenn man jetzt aber eine Aluabdeckung machen würde, könnte man besser Wärmeleitpads nehmen, um es zu fixieren, oder?

Edit sagt: Eine Metallabdeckung könnte man auch polieren, so dass es spiegelt
Der Aufwand wäre sicherlich hoch, aber versuchen kann man es


----------



## Ossiracer (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Kannst ja ne Aluplatte nehmen, nen 90° Winkel reinbiegen, 3 Löcher rin un draufschrauben.
Wärmeleitpads zum Befestigen?? Ich glaub ned dass des hält C:

Edelstahl sieht auch fein aus C: besonders auf Hochglanz poliert C:


----------



## Ascor (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Hast dir da sehr viel mühe mit dem ganzen Blender/Sketchup zeug gemacht!
Schon allein dafür wird das ganze hier aboniert!


----------



## DAEF13 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

@Ossiracer: Das mit dem biegen könnte schon komplizierter werden, aber da ergibt sich sicher eine Möglichkeit. Schwieriger wird eher das Auftreiben von dem Alu, weil die letzte Bestellung von dem Alu schon eine Sonderbestellung war (normalerweise machen die sowas nicht). Aber vielleicht haben die ja noch etwas Verschnitt. 
Ich glaube, schwarzes Plexiglas, das an den Kanten von roten LEDs beleuchtet ist würde auch nicht schlecht aussehen. Da könnte man das Plex. nehmen, welches bei Licht durchlässig ist

Ich werd' mal sehen, ob ich das Zusätzliche Alu irgendwie Auftreiben kann (oder ich nehm' das aus dem Radi Ausschnitt), und versuch' dann mal mein Glück.

@Ascor: Danke für dein Abo

Das Aufwändigste war das Board, weil es das nirgendwo als SketchUp Datei gab

@all:

Wisst ihr zufällig leise 120/140er Lüfter, die rote LEDs haben, und dazu auch noch leise sind?
Ein Vermögen sollten sie auch nicht kosten...


----------



## Ascor (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Genau das mit dem Board meine ich!
Sehr detailgetreu und liebevoll umgesetzt.

Bin gespannt ob der Rest auch so wird.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Achso. Naja, der Northbridge Kühler ist nicht so toll geworden, aber als Veranschaulichung reicht es wohl


----------



## Ossiracer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Geh in Baumarkt un hol dir Alublech... kostet knapp n 10er für 50x50cm

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/140mm-Luefter/Lian-Li-CF-1412R-140mm-red-LED::13889.html
bzw
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ollish-Vegas-UCAPV14A-R-140mm-red::14793.html


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Ein 10er für 50x50?!
Wenn du wüsstest, was ein Kilo bei meinem Händler kostet...
An Materialkosten kommen nicht einmal 15€ zustande, aber den Arbeitsaufwand (für die Zuschnitte etc.) sowie die Winkel und Schrauben muss man noch dazu rechnen...


----------



## Ossiracer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Preis is je nach Dicke unterschiedlich... 3mm kosten glaub 5€, und so weiter...
10mm 15€


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Das macht Sinn
Aber durch den Radi-Ausschnitt werde ich wohl genug Alu übrig haben


----------



## Ossiracer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Na dann.. Frohes Schaffen C:

wie willst eigentlich die Teile verbinden? Nieten? zumindest oben/unten/heck würd ich schweißen C:


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*



Ossiracer schrieb:


> Na dann.. Frohes Schaffen C:
> 
> wie willst eigentlich die Teile verbinden? Nieten? zumindest oben/unten/heck würd ich schweißen C:



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


			
				DAEF13 schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem sollen die Platten und Winkel mit MDPC-X Schrauben zusammen gehalten werden (...)



Geschweißt wird aus mehreren Gründen nicht:

 Aufwand-Preis
 Das Material ist zu dünn und könnte sich verziehen
 Wenn es geschraubt ist, kann man die Teile leicht entnehmen, und ggf. bearbeiten

Ich hoffe mal die genannten Gründe reichen

*€dit:*

Der 420er Radi ist gekauft
Aber wenn ich mir die Maße so anschaue, wird es sehr knapp!

Der Radiator ist 465mm lang, und der Deckel grade mal 460...
Genau so etwas wollte ich verhindern, aber der Radi war halt nicht eingeplant.



Spoiler



Ich liebe Spoiler


Spoiler



*Hier Lösungsvorschlag 1:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu muss ich wohl nicht viel sagen, außer, dass man so keine Anschlüsse befestigen kann.



*Also nehmen wir Lösungsvorschlag 2:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nicht? Warum?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weil es zu kanpp wird...

Was macht man da? 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man ist ganz dreißt und macht es so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vier Schnitte, und es passt. Aber mal sehen, was die Blende dazu sagt...

Für alle, die es interessiert: Zwischen Radiator und Laufwerkskäfig sollten ca. 1,2cm Platz sein.
Es ist zwar etwas wenig, aber es sollte reichen...






Als Lüfter werde ich wohl wieder BlackSilentPro's nehmen.
Die Beleuchtung erfolgt durch ein 60cm Flexlight, welches ich aber zerteile, so dass ich  verscheidene Abschnitte gezielt an- und ab Schalten kann, je nach dem, was beleuchtet werden soll.

_


----------



## -Fux- (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Sieht gut aus, auch wenn mir das raushängende Ding nicht so zusagt 
Dein Farbkonzept find ich super 
Rote kathoden würde ich nicht nehmen, ein "schwache", indirekte Beleuchung ist viel schöner 
Für Ideen zum Farbkonzept kannste ja mal in mein TB schauen.
lg Fux

achja: ABO! [x]


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Thx

Ich habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich wohl Flexlight nehmen werde
Den Radi wird man später wohl garnicht sehen. Heute Abend werde ich wohl die Lüfterausschnitte zeichnen, so dass sehen kann, wie der Rechner dann mit herausstehendem Radi aussehen würde.

Dein TB habe ich mir grade mal angeschaut, sieht echt gut aus, aber ich nehme lieber schwarze Sleeves mir roten "Strähnen".


----------



## Xion4 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Respekt für die Idee des Eigenbaus. Die Zeichnungen erinnern mich an ienen Mix aus Lancool und Antec


----------



## Ossiracer (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Innenraum rot lackieren könnte auch gut ausschaun


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Mal sehen.
Ich wollte es eigentlich so gestalten, dass man zwischen schlicht und auffällend umschalten kann.
*klick* 

Das soll heißen: 
Licht aus; alles möglichst schwarz, rot wird nur ganz dezent genutzt.
(Also einzelne Sleeve Adern, der NB-Schriftzug, rotes Kühlwasser etc.)

Licht an; die Flexlights (in vielen Gruppen an- und abschaltbar) beleuchten den gesamten Innenraum...

Vielleicht Lackiere ich aber Kleinigkeiten, wie den Slotblenden ö.ä.


----------



## prost (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Na dann wünsch ich dir viel Glück, hört sich vielversprechend an.. Bin nämlich auch 13 und wohne irgendwo in der Pampa... Ich werde im Herbst, wenn dann wieder Geld da ist (konfigeld ist für mein sys draufgegangen ), mein HAF 932 auch modden. [x] abo


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

@prost (geiler Name xD):

Endlich mal einer in meiner Altersklasse, ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzige 96er im Forum
Kommst du jetzt in die 9., oder warum biste auch so früh konfirmirt worden?

@Topic:

Ich habe mir jetzt mal einen MC420 Radi gebastelt (und Lüfter aus'm Netz geladen xD), und das jetzt mal so gezeichnet, wie es dann später ausschaut.



-Fux- schrieb:


> (...)auch wenn mir das raushängende Ding nicht so zusagt(...)



Wenn man jetzt die nächsten Bilder sieht, denke ich, dass es ein guter Kompromiss zwischen dem machbaren und der Optik ist
Wenn man vor dem Case steht, sollte man das Raushängende nicht sehen.
Außerdem wäre es ein toller Haltegriff xD

Ich binde die Bilder jetzt nicht extra ein, weil die Qualität darunter doch schon stark leidet...

Sagt eure Meinung dazu


----------



## prost (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*



> Kommst du jetzt in die 9., oder warum biste auch so früh konfirmirt worden?


Ja komm jetzt in die 9... Vor der 8. hab ich halt so nen Brief fürn Konfirmandenkurs bekommen..
Weisst du eig schon wie du das Window befestigst? Auch mit Schrauben oder mit Kleber?


----------



## schlappe89 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Das Gehäuse sieht fast genauso aus wie das Lian Li P50 aber das Fenster ist sehr schick und du kannst es so gestalten wie du willst. Sehr schön.


----------



## mistamagma (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Hey, Nadann gutes gelingen 
[ABO]X


----------



## DAEF13 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*



schlappe89 schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse sieht fast genauso aus wie das Lian Li P50



Ich glaube, ich werde mal eine Liste machen, worin man sehen kann, wonach das Case aussieht 



> aber das Fenster ist sehr schick und du kannst es so gestalten wie du willst. Sehr schön.



Danke 
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich das Fenster auch so sauber hinbekomme...




			
				prost schrieb:
			
		

> Weisst du eig schon wie du das Window befestigst? Auch mit Schrauben oder mit Kleber?



Darüber habe ich mir ehrlich gesagt noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht. Aber vom Verkleben halte ich nicht so viel.



Spoiler



Ursprünglich hat man mir geraten, das ganze Gehäuse aus Plexiglas zu machen, und alles zu verkleben. Davon halte ich aber nicht viel, ich kann euch beim Beginn des Baus mal ein Beispiel geben, wo Plexiglas einfach s****** aussehen würde.


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Moin,

heute war ich beim örtlichen Baumarkt, und habe mir Grundierung, Lack (erstmal nur eine Dose schwarz zum testen), Schleifpapier und 2,5mm Bohrer gekauft. 
Dabei gab' es auch schon den ersten Fail: Der Kassenserver ist abgemurkst (hitzebedingt?) und wir mussten 15Minuten warten, bis das Teil dann endlich lief

Danach musste ich erstmal beim Arbeiten helfen (Landwirtschaft halt) und 'ne Kuh aus'm Graben fischen...

Erst die Arbeit, dann das Vergnügen, also habe ich bei Nils schonmal folgende Dinge bestellt:

2x 50x M3 Schrauben schwarz
3x 1m Schrumpfschlauch
2x 10m Small Sleeve schwarz
1x 10m Small Sleeve rot

Ihr fragt euch, warum so wenig Sleeve?
Es gibt relativ wenig zum Sleeven:


30cm 24Pin ATX Verlängerung
30cm 8Pin 12 Volt Verlängerung
2x 30cm PCI-e Verlängerung
Frontpanelkabel

Die Lüfter sind ab Werk schon gesleevet, und die restlichen Kabel wird man nicht sehen.

Außerdem gab' es ein (erfreuliches) Telefonat:
Die Aluplatten sind fertig! 

Der nächste Schritt wird dann wohl das Ausschneiden der Aluplatten sein, aber das werdet ihr auf der ersten Seite sehen

Gruß DAEF


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

So Leute,

es gibt es Update! (s. Seite:1)
Ihr dürft auch gerne etwas schreiben

Fast 1000Hits und "nur" ~20 Posts?!


----------



## Scheolin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

also ich würd sagen es sind 42 Posts

Endlich mal ein Case das schön Groß ist!

Hast du einen Plan wie schwer das fertige Case wird?

Bleibt das Alu so oder wirds noch gebürstet oder so?


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*



Scheolin schrieb:


> also ich würd sagen es sind 42 Posts



Ich zähle mit dir jetzt genau 20 Posts, die nicht von mir geschrieben sind



> Endlich mal ein Case das schön Groß ist!



Im Vergleich zu meinem TT Shark, welches ich vorher hatte, ist es äußerlich etwas kleiner, aber innen ist viel mehr Platz. 



> Hast du einen Plan wie schwer das fertige Case wird?



Das Gewichts der Platten beträgt etwa 7Kilogramm, davon muss man ca. eineinhalb Kilo wegen der "Löcher" abrechnen. Dazu kommen dann nochmal die Schrauben und Winkel etc. also noch ~1,5Kilo dazu. Dann sind wir bei ~7Kilo Leergewicht. 



> Bleibt das Alu so oder wirds noch gebürstet oder so?



Es wirs mattschwarz lackiert


----------



## -Fux- (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

Ja, sieht schon besser aus 
Wie weit bist du mit dem zusammenbau?
Kann man heute noch mit einem Update rechnen *hoff*
lg Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

Heute war ich mit einem Kumpel Kanufahren, also habe ich noch nicht viel geschafft.

Ich habe die Hälfte der Platten mit "BIO ORANGE" gesäubert, jetzt glänzt es also auch schön.
Ich erlaube mir natürlich keine weiteren Pausen. Im Moment zeichne ich die Ausschnitte für die Front an...
Nachtrag; Die Front ist fertig angezeichnet, Bilder gibt es aber noch keine, weil der Kameraakku leer ist.

Eine Schräge für die Seitenwand ist auch schon gedremelt, aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich nicht.

Morgen wird es auf jedenfall ein Update geben, dass versprech' ich euch 
(@-Fux-:Eins am Tag sollte wohl reichen, oder )

Gruß DAEF


----------



## Scheolin (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

wenn du deine auch nicht mitzählst

Dann hab ich mich i der Göße iwie verkuckt...dachte da kommt unten ein 540 Radi rein...war glaub ich ein anderes Projekt.

Hmm ich fänd gebürtetes Alu a lá Lian Li besser,aber es ist dein Projekt

Das mit Dremel und Metall kenn ich...die Schnitte werden nie Präzise...da hilft nur Drahterodieren


----------



## DAEF13 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Dann hab ich mich i der Göße iwie verkuckt...dachte da kommt unten ein 540 Radi rein...war glaub ich ein anderes Projekt.



Ein 540er Radiator hätte wohl keinen Platz ein einem Case, das grade mal 500mmx500mmx200mm groß wird. Mit dem 420er wird es ja schon knapp, aber dahabe ich ja schon eine Lösung



> Hmm ich fänd gebürtetes Alu a lá Lian Li besser,aber es ist dein Projekt



Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich auch schon etwas von der Aluoptik angetan
Bei der GraKa/SouKa/TVKa Abdeckung könnte ich mal sehen, ob ich da gebürstetes Alu hinbekomme.



> Das mit Dremel und Metall kenn ich...die Schnitte werden nie Präzise...da hilft nur Drahterodieren



Man muss sich halt zwischen den dünnen und den dickeren Trennscheiben entscheiden.

Die dünneren sind präziser, aber sie sind unstabiler.
Die dickeren sind ungenauer, aber sie halten ewig...
Naja, wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## affli (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

sieht soweit gut aus daef!
ist natürlich sehr praktisch sich die platten gleich auf mass zuschneiden zu lassen. 
und bei 35euronen kann man ja auch nicht meckern. 

bürsten kannst du das alu ja immer noch. 
aber sobald es lackiert wird spielt es ja sowiso keine rolle.

viel spass noch beim trennscheiben versauen!


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

@affli: Thx
Das mit dem Bürsten werde ich wohl lassen, weil der Aufwand sonst noch größer wird.
Die Trennscheiben (die großen mit Fiberglasverstärkung) werden es wohl überleben, aber ich habe einen Dremel 8000, welcher über Akku betrieben wird, so dass ich immer Zwangspausen machen muss...

Würde man nicht ein Ladegerät aufschraiben können, und es mit den Kontakten im Dremel verbinden können?
Naja, noch ist er zu neu

@all:

Heute wird es wieder ein Update geben:
Die Frontplatte, der Deckel und die Midplate sind bereit zum zerdremeln!
Ich werde aber erst ab 14Uhr anfangen, sonst wecke ich meine Nachbarn noch


----------



## -Fux- (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

Eins pro tag reicht, ich hätte die Bilder dem ersten Update zugeordnet 
Frohes schaffen 
lg


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

tja..ich hab das Problem selbst mit den dünnen Trenscheiben....kriegt man halt bloß ein mm Genauigkeit hin....

Dan geh mal schön Dremeln!


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Das Alu ist da!*

*Update:*

Hi Leute, 
das Update handelt weniger um das Case sondern von dem, was passiert ist:

Ich war grade dabei, die ersten Schnitte zu machen, welche die Netzteilöffnung darstellen sollten, und dann ist es passiert.
Das Metall ist heile, ich auch, aber den Dremel hat es zerlegt.
Er hat keine Kraft mehr, obwohl der Akku noch so gut wie voll ist, und außerdem dreht er nicht mehr sofort los, sondern erst ab Stufe 2. 

Danach habe ich es mit einer (alten) Flex probiert, aber die Trennscheiben sind zu dick, und das Teil ist nicht grade handlich.

Nächstes Werkzeug, neues Glück, die Stichsäge! - Könnt ihr vergessen!
Zu alt, keine Einstellmöglichkeiten...

Die Lösung wird wohl eine geliehene Stichsäge sein.
Ich war grade in so'ner Art Baumarkt, um Gewindeschneider etc. zu kaufen, und mir wurde auch gesagt, dass ich mir eine Stichsäge leihen kann!


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Dremel ferngemoddet -.-*

Hmm..das ist schade

Aber wenn die dir vom Baumarkt ne Stichsäge leihen,ist ja alles in Butter

Und denk dran: Immer viele schöne Bilder machen


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Dremel ferngemoddet -.-*

Ich werde auf jedenfall welche machen
Aber ohne einen Fortschritt nützt es halt nichts 

Ich gehe gleich vllt. mit meinem Bruder los, der kennt sich da noch ein bisschen besser aus^^


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Dremel ferngemoddet -.-*

*Mini Update:*

Hey Leute!
Die Stichsäge und ein Gewindeschneidspanner (heißt das so?) sind nun bei mir Zuhause. Für die Bildersüchtigen, also alle hier, gibt es jetzt etwas Futter:


Mein Arbeitsplatz² - eine Werkstatt ist auch vorhanden, aber da ist mir das zu voll...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Netzteilausschnitt krepierte der Dremel, nun läuft er nur noch mit Mühe.
(Zu sehen ist eher ein Übungsstück xD) (€dit: Hui, eine Fliege *peng*)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stichsäge 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein ungeschliffene Seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach ein bisschen Bearbeitung siehts viel besser aus, aber da geht noch was (hier gehen übrigens die Kabel für das Frontpanel etc. durch)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Übeltäter - nach dem Schleifen roch er nach verbrantem Plastik



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Stylische Schutzbrille - lieber  blöd aussehen, als blöd sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascor (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Ach was die ist doch stylisch 

Sehr schöne arbeit.
Sieht nach maßarbeit aus


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Das mein ich...man bekommt einfach keine präzisen Kanten...da hilft nur Feilen,da bin ich aber zu faul zu

Es ist volkommen egal wie blöd eine Schutzbrille aussieht....wenn dir mal ein 8mm Rundstahl gegengekracht ist,weißt du warum man die tragen muss.

Ansonsten ist doch alles OK.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

@Ascor: Maßarbeit? Naja, genau gemessen ist alles, aber das genaue sägen muss ich noch lernen

@Scheolin: Ich bin ehrlich gesagt forh, jetzt mit einer Stichsäge zu arbeiten. Es geht alles 100x schneller. Den Dremel kann man dann zum Schleifen nehmen, wenn er denn funktioniert

Ich habe ja auch geschrieben, lieber blöd aussehen, als blöd sehen 


R.I.P. Dremel 

Die Teile bestehen nur aus Plastik oder? Wenn das Ding selbst bei der Temperatur draußen (~27°C) abmurkst. Und ich hatte ihn nur auf Stufe 6 von 10...

€dit: Ich habe grade mal bei MDPC-X nachgeschaut, die Schrauben und Sleeves sind unterwegs


----------



## Ascor (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Uh uh
Welche Farben werdens denn?
Rot und Schwarz oder sowas exotisches wie Rot und Gelb?


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Natürlich Rot und Schwarz
Ich nehme doch keine DHL Farben


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Das die Leute den Namen soo leicht überlesen....

naja,ich denke es liegt eher an der Dremel Reihe,ich hab noch einen alten Dremel Multi komplett in schwarz und läuft...ein Metallbauer in der Nähe hat den auch,der geht auch noch....n Freund hat auch den Dremel mit Akku...der aht auch nur Probleme,z.B. ist der Akku komplett platt.
Ein andere hat den Dremel 4000,sehr solides Gerät..kommt natürlich nicht an den Dremel Multi ran.


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Hmm...
Ich werde ihn morgen zum Hagebaumarkt bringen, und mal fragen, ob man den nicht wandeln kann, wobei ich glaube, dass die das nicht machen werden, weil ich den schon 3 Monate hab'.
Aber Garantie ist ja noch drauf.

Ich werd' den jetzt eh nur noch zum Schleifen benutzen; mit einer Stichsäge kann man viel entspannter arbeiten

@Namen: Das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen... Ab [CaseCon] klicken die meisten wohl drauf

@Alu: Ich habe mir jetzt fest vorgenommen, am Wochenende jeweils von 14-18Uhr durch zu arbeiten, so dass ich die Löcher endlich fertig kriege.
Ab dann muss ich nur noch ein paar (viele) Löcher bohren, Gewinde schneiden, Winkel anbringen, alles verschrauben, Spachteln, schleifen, entfetten und Lackieren - das ist doch garnicht so viel


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Ich hoffe du hast vernünftige Gewindebohrer..also Drei-Gang oder Industrie.

hmm..beim Schleifen mit nem Dremel mach ichs nur ungenauer als ohne


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Ich würde mal behaupten, dass es vernünftige sind (auch Drei-Gang).
Das Alu ist so stabil, da braucht man schon Geduld, bis da ein mm weg ist^^

Es ist sogar so stabil, dass es einen Dremel zerstört hat, und ein Schleifteil im Nu weg ist xD


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

naja,dann bin ich beruhigt...es gibt nichts schlimmeres als schlechte Gewinderbohrer....M3-M10 für 5,99

Die Dreigang sind schon ganz gut....aber wenn du mal mit richtig guten Industrie's gearbeitet hast kommen selbst die dir vor wie der letzt Dreck..ok,industie's kosten aber auch 50-100 pro Stück


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Ich habe grade mal 5,10€ für das M3 Set bezahlt. und für 6€ noch einmal ein "Festmachteil"


----------



## Ascor (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Ich hab den Namen nicht überlesen...
Was glaubst du den warum ich als erstes Rot und Schwarz als Farbe angegeben habe?
Und dann nach etwas was nicht zum Konzept passt gefragt hab?!


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Hmm, keine Ahnung 

Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, wenigstens bliebt dieser Fred dann oben im Unterforum


----------



## Scheolin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Genau

Wird das Mobo direkt in die Rückwand geschraubt oder kommt da nochn Blech vor?


----------



## DAEF13 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Mini Update*

Da kommt noch ein Blech vor. 
Und weil du schon fragst, das M/B Tray und der Laufwerkäfig haben ein und die selbe Platte.
Dadurch sieht es innen dann auch clean aus

Ich habe mir auch schon gedacht, auf das M/B Tray eine Plexiglasplatte zu schrauben, und darauf dann das M/B, damit man es schön beleuchten kann, aber erstmal soll das Case fertig werden


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve Bilderflut!*

*Update:*

Heute morgen aufgestanden, mehr oder minder wegen des Gewitters müde, latschte ich nach unten und da sah ich es! Ein Paket für mich? Wer kann das denn geschickt haben?!
Ich drehte den Umschlag um und traute meinen Augen kaum:




Spoiler



Welche wunderschöne Zeichnung! Die kann nur von Nils sein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





In voller Aufregung riss ich den Umschlag auf und da war es:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiter auspacken!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch weiter!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Jetzt noch ein paar Versuche mit dem Makromodus

Schwarz/Rot


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und noch eine kleine Zugabe (ich habs nicht bestellt, aber es sieht nicht schlecht aus)


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann wollte ich mal sehen, wie purple/schwarz aussieht. Das Foto ist aber nicht grade gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Bilder werden übrigens nicht besser^^
Bilder von den Schrauben folgen eventuell


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve Bilderflut!*

na das sieht doch schon ganz gut aus.
Wann fängste mitm Sleeven an?


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve Bilderflut!*

Wann ich anfange? Das kann noch etwas dauern...
Meine "Vorgesetzten" meinen, dass ich erst bei AT bestellen soll, wenn das Grungerüst fertig ist.
Nur die Bestellung würde unter anderem auch die Verlängerungen beinhalten...

Vielleicht schaffe ich es auch, den ATX Strang, den 12V Cpu Anschluss und die beiden PCI-E Stränge so zu sleeven. Ich mess das mal aus

Edit: Die Kabel sind 24Meter lang, und ich habe 20Meter Schwarzen und 10Meter Roten Sleeve Also muss ich mindestens 8 Adern Rot machen
Die TV Karte benötigt aber auch noch einen Molex Stecker, aber das wären nur 4x 15cm, die ich benötige


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve Bilderflut!*

Ich habe vorhin mal versucht zu sleeven, aber ich schaffe es einfach nicht, die Pins zu lösen
Den alten Sleeve habe ich schon komplett entfernt, aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Eine Büroklammer habe ich zu einem U gebogen und die Enden flach gehämmert, aber die Pins gingen nicht raus. Auch mit zwei Stecknadeln hat es nicht geklappt....
Ich habe aber immerhin die Front und den Deckel fertig gesägt, den Netzteilaussparung am Heck gemacht, und gleich mache ich noch das Window.

€dit: Window ist fertig!

Hat noch jemand einen Tipp für einen Pin Remover?


----------



## prost (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve Bilderflut!*

Caseking.de » Netzteile » Netzteil-Modding » Sunbeam Molex Extractor Kit
gibts auch bei AT. Das Kit sollte eig. für alles reichen. Bei nem Molex-Stecker kannst du auch mit der Büroklammer die beiden Widerstände nacheinander reindrücken.


----------



## thedetonator (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve Bilderflut!*

Bilder, bilder, bilder!!
Ich muss sehen wie du die Teile geschafft hast!!


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve Bilderflut!*

Okay Bilder gibt es gleich 

€dit: Bilder sind da, sie könnten aber noch besser sein
Ihr seht aber warscheinlich schon, dass ich da noch viel wegschleifen muss...

@prost: Was meintest du eigentlich mit "die beiden Widerstände *nacheinander *reindrücken" ?

Das gilt doch nur bei den 4Pin Steckern, oder?
Bei den ATX-Pins muss man die Widerhaken doch *gleichzeitig *wegdrücken?
Mit einer Büroklammer hab ich das nicht hinbekommen...


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

irgenwie machst du laut meiner PC und PCGH-X Uhr in einer minute einen Post

Ich äusser mich gleich mal zum Update

Edit:
Musst ja wirklich noch viel schleifen,aber das wird ohne Dremel nix 

Er meint doch nen 4-Pin,die heißen auch Molex-Stecker


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Jepp, ich muss noch sehr viel schleifen, aber so hab ich noch etwas Toleranz beim Sägen.
Besser viel nacharbeiten, als zuviel wegzusägen

Mein Vater hat auch noch einen Schleifstein und eine Standbohrmaschine; meint ihr damit kann ich das grobe machen?


----------



## Scheolin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Du kannst es probiern..pass aber auf das die Standbohrmachine vernünftig Radial abgestützt ist...ansonsten zerhämmerste dir in Rekordzeit die Lager

Sollte halt kein Aldi-Produkt sein,gibt aber auch teurere die nicht vernünfig gestützt sind.


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Das ist ne Alte Bohrmachine, die auf ein (sehr) stabiles Gerüst gesetzt wurde. Das Ding wurde früher zum Schleifen von Klingen genutzt. Ich mach' morgen mal ein Bild davon


----------



## Ascor (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Schleifen von Klingen?
Ui ui ui
Sei bloß vorsichtig


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Hehe^^ Ich musste da ja nie ran

Wo du grade von Vorsicht redest (hach passt das mal wieder gut zusammen^^) mein Finger blutet, weil ich es geschafft habe, einen Pinremover zu bauen

Sleeves gibts dann morgen nochmal


----------



## prost (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*



> @prost: Was meintest du eigentlich mit "die beiden Widerstände nacheinander reindrücken" ?


Das geht nur bei den 4-Pin Molex...


----------



## Ascor (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Hast du doch ein Unbearbeites Bild von deinem Benutzerbild?
Würds dir gern überarbeiten.
Die Schriftqualität bringt mich fast um 

Bin gespannt auf den Sleeve!


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Ich hab eh vor ein anderes Bild zu nehmen
Mich nervt die Schrift auch, und es ist noch mein altes Sys zu sehen...

Der ATX Strang ist bis auf die 4 Zusatzpins fertig (20 von 24), einer von zweien PCI-e Strängen ist auch fertig (6 von 12) aber den 8Pin CPU Anschluss muss ich noch machen.
Bilder gibt es nacher dann, aber das Sleeven beende ich erst morgen, meine Finger und Hände sind schon rot überlaufen , weil einige Pins nicht so wollen, wie ich es gern hätte...


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Update!

Sooo, jetzt gibt es ein paar Bilder vom Sleeven! Ich bin zwar nicht ganz fertig, aber man sollte sehen, wie es aussehen soll

Bilderflut!

Erstmal das Netzteil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pinremover (-der mittlerweile kaputt ist)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der ATX-Strang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der PCI-E Strang.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scheolin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Sehr Schön!

Genau so will ich meins auch sleeven

Dir ist da was mit den Fotos durcheinander gekommen..Pinremover.


----------



## Ascor (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Sehr schön 
Freue mich schon auf mehr.


----------



## DAEF13 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

@Scheolin: ist gefixt

@Ascor: Gleich gibt es auch mehr, ich bin mit dem Sleeven fertig!
Ich hätte zwar fast zwei Pins abgebrochen, aber es ist vollbracht


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Hier die versprochenen Bilder. Ich habe es gestern nicht mehr geschafft, sie hochzuladen.

Der Radiator von McZonk ist da!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Und jetzt noch ein paar Sleevebilder. Das Shrink sitzt zwar nicht immer perfekt, aber fürs erste Mal bin ich zufrieden.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gleich gibt es noch ein kleines Update in meinem Startpost bzw. einen Post weiter unten


----------



## Ossus (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Nice
Allerdings hätten mehrere Farbwechsel es noch schöner gemacht

Mfg Ossus


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

@Ossus: Wenn man das Netzteil vor sich liegen hat, dann sieht man mehr rot, als auf den Bildern
Aber das "Hauptthema" ist halt schwarz, und rot soll nur ein paar Akzente bilden.


----------



## -Fux- (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Sieht wirklich super aus 
Bin gespannt wie sich der Radi nachher ins Bild fügt.

Ich seh grad, du kommst aus Hesel? 
Das ist ja ganz in der Nähe...

lg Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Jepp. Aber das "kleine" Hesel
Wo kommst du her?

Den Radi wird man später wohl kaum noch sehen:
Oben wird er von den Lüftern abgedeckt und durch das Fenster sieht man höchstens den Rahmen.

Heute habe ich noch folgendes vor:
Baumarkt 1: Dremel hinbringen, nach Winkeln schauen.
Baumarkt 2: Stichsäge zurückbringen, Schaniere kaufen, wenn es keine Winkel im Baumarkt 1 gibt.

Der Haken an der Sache ist aber, 1 Schanier kostet 60ct. ~30 brauch' ich aber...


----------



## -Fux- (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Jepp. Aber das "kleine" Hesel
> Wo kommst du her?



Aus dem kleinen Rhauderfehn 




DAEF13 schrieb:


> Der Haken an der Sache ist aber, 1 Schanier kostet 60ct. ~30 brauch' ich aber...



30?  was willst du denn alles "klappbar" machen?
Oder meinst du winkel?


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Aus dem kleinen Rhauderfehn



Das sind ja nur ~40km von hier



> 30?  was willst du denn alles "klappbar" machen?
> Oder meinst du winkel?



Klappbar sollen eigentlich nur die Seitenwände sein, aber ich werde, wenn ich keine Winkel im Hagebaumarkt finde, Schaniere zu solchen umfunktionieren müssen.


----------



## -Fux- (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Aber winkel sollten wesentlich günstiger sein 
18 Euro "nur" für Winkel ist schon heftig...


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Jepp. Ich hoffe, dass ich richtige Winkel finde...

€dit: Bald haben wir die 100 voll!
Na, wer will 'nen Keks?


----------



## feldspat (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Dann mach ich das mal 

Schaut echt geil aus.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

@feldspat:

Der gehört dir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic:

Den Dremel konnte ich heute nicht wegbringen und somit auch nicht nach Winkeln gucken. Aber ich habe mir einen (groben - 60) Fächerschleifer für die Flex besorgt. Morgen probier ich das Teil dann mal aus, und es gibt dann Bilder

Nachtrag 20.07.:
Den Fächerschleifer habe ich heute mal ausprobiert; damit geht die Arbeit erstaunlich flott.
Viel würde man auf den Bildern aber nicht sehen, weil die Feinheiten mit dem Dremel (der immernoch bei mir Zuhause liegt; kaputt ) gemacht werden müssen.


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*

Hey Leute,

in den letzten Tagen ist nich viel passiert, weil ich immernoch keine (passenden) Aluwinkel habe, und weil ich auf einem Geburtstag war, und mittlerweile 36Stunden wach bin.:coffee:

Bislang habe ich nur meinen PC "aufgebaut", um den Radi, bzw. die Leistung zu testen. Naja, ein 420er Radi mit 3 120er Lüftern ist nicht optimal, aber selbst so ist er schon deutlich stärker als der 240er. Wie es dann wohl mit den 140er Lüftern aussieht? 
Achja, meine Wahl zu den Lüftern steht zu 99% fest, ich werde die Phobya Nano-G 14 Noiseblocker PK-2 nehmen. Zum Geburtstag (~4Wochen) lass' ich mir dann noch eine Aquastream schenken, und eventuell wird es dann eine GTX468; je nach dem, was meine "Vorgesetzten" mir erlauben

Jetzt noch die wichtige Frage:
Könnt ihr mir sagen, wo ich Aluwinkel (L-gleichschenklig; 20x20x2x20mm - 30x) herbekomme? Teuer sollten sie auch nicht sein


----------



## Bierseppi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Gibt es denn keine passenden Winkel?!*

baumarkt


----------



## Scheolin (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Sleeve ist da - Alu ist geschnitten*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Achja, meine Wahl zu den Lüftern steht zu 99% fest, ich werde die Phobya Nano-G 14 nehmen.


 
Damit haben wir dann den selben Radi+Lüfter

Winkel: Winkelprofile aus Aluminium


----------



## Bierseppi (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Gibt es denn keine passenden Winkel?!*

diese seite icst auch ned schlecht


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Gibt es denn keine passenden Winkel?!*

Hi,
Ersteinmal danke für eure Antworten!

Die Seite hab' ich mir auch schonmal ergoogled, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich da bestellen soll...
Muss man es per "Kontakt/Anfrage" erledigen, oder gibt es noch irgendwo, versteckt, einen OnlineShop?

€dit: Ok, Scheolin hat mir schon eine PN geschrieben
Was für'n Timing


----------



## mistamagma (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Gibt es denn keine passenden Winkel?!*

Für´s erste mal is das echt verdammt gut gesleevt ! 

so sah es bei mir das "erste mal" aus


----------



## Bierseppi (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Gibt es denn keine passenden Winkel?!*

naja kann man auch durchgehen lassen


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Gibt es denn keine passenden Winkel?!*

@mistermagma: Danke
Ich behaupte jetzt aber einfach mal, dass die Shrinklänge überbewertet wird. Abweichungen bis 5mm fallen bei angeschlossenen Kabeln später eh kaum auf.

@all: Es kann noch etwas dauern, bis ich die Winkel habe, und vorher geht's hier auch nicht weiter. Angefragt hab' ich Freitag, aber bis jetzt haben die noch nicht geantwortet...

*Nachtrag* - 27.07.:
Ich werd' jetzt nacher wohl Messingwinkel kaufen, weil es die hier beim örtlichen Händler günstig gibt, und ich eh schon 50 M3 Schrauben gekauft habe.


----------



## DAEF13 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*

Es gibt ein Update im 3. Post!


----------



## -Fux- (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13*

Sieht super aus 
Das erste Bild vom Winkel ist nicht da, dir ist da ein Leerzeichen dazwischen gerutscht 



> Wer findet den Fehler?


Produktionsfehler oder hast du das so verbogen? *duckundwech*

Dein Mainboardfail ist natürlich ärgerlich, hoffentlich sieht man das falsche Loch später nicht.
Kann es sein das du die Kabeldurchführungen etwas zu nah am Board angezeichnet hast?
lg Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*

Das war schon so verbogen...
Die falschen Bohrungen werden später vom Mainboard verdeckt und vielleicht auch noch zugespachtelt.

Die Kabeldurchführungen dürften eigentlich passen, aber die hab' ich mir noch garnicht angesehen.
Was aber ärgerlich ist: ich muss die MB Halterungen jetzt zum dritten mal bohren...

€dit: Jetzt fällt mir das mir den Kabeldurchfühhrungen auch auf
Ich glaub, ich werd' das alte Loch einfach zuspachteln und dann etwas versetzen. Zum Glück war ich zu faul die Durchführung fertig zu machen


----------



## -Fux- (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> ...Die falschen Bohrungen werden später vom Mainboard verdeckt...



Wenn du das MB bündig an die Slotblende anlegst sind die falschen Bohrungen nicht verdeckt  oder hab ich mich da versehen?



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Jetzt fällt mir das mir den Kabeldurchfühhrungen auch auf
> Ich glaub, ich werd' das alte Loch einfach zuspachteln und dann etwas versetzen. Zum Glück war ich zu faul die Durchführung fertig zu machen



Mach die Durchführungen doch einfach ein Stück größer 


lg Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Wenn du das MB bündig an die Slotblende anlegst sind die falschen Bohrungen nicht verdeckt  oder hab ich mich da versehen?



So wie ich das einschätze/messe werden sie verdeckt



> Mach die Durchführungen doch einfach ein Stück größer



So ähnlich hab' ich es auch nun vor. Die Durchführungen werden unter dem Board anfangen und dann ganz normal enden.

-ich mal mal ein Bild- (sche*ß Deutsch)


----------



## -Fux- (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> -ich mal mal ein Bild- (sche*ß Deutsch)



Ich mal*e* mal ein Bild 
Jaa, genau so meinte ich das  wird gut aussehen, da bin ich mir sicher.


----------



## DAEF13 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*

Ich wusste, da fehlt etwas xD

Es _muss _gut aussehen, sonst bestelle ich mir noch eine Platte und mach' es neu!

*miniUpdate: Doppelfail*


*Fail 1.:* Da die Winkel nicht 90° sondern eher 88° hatten; mittlerweile behoben; ist die Midplate nun zu kurz, weil ich so dumm war, und zuviel weggeschliffen habe. Jetzt fehlen mir ca. 5mm.

Bilder wären jetzt schön, aber es gibt ja noch...
*Fail 2.:* Die DigiCam ;eine Sony DSC W-30; meiner Mum wollte wohl nichts mehr ablichten, nun meldet sie immer nur noch "Zugriff" bzw. "Gerät Ein- /Ausschalten" und das Objektiv kann sich jetzt auch nicht mehr entscheiden, ob es rein oder raus möchte.

Was für ein Schei? Tag

Aber hey, wen interessierts - ich geh' morgen einfach noch etwas Alu bestellen und die Cam wird repariert...

Dinge, die dieses Gehäuse nicht mehr miterleben durften:

Dremel 800
2x Edding
DigiCam
eine Aluplatte
drei Winkel (zu weit gebogen)
eine Maus (meine Katze hatte hunger, wen ihr wollt kann ich ein Vid reinstellen; das wollte die Cam noch machen)
to be continued...

Das war's auch schon wieder


----------



## -Fux- (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*

Katze vs. Computermaus oder "echte" Maus?
egal, ich will das Video, aber nur wenn es nicht zuviel Gewalt enthält


----------



## Scheolin (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*

Hast ja ordentlich was geschafft!

Das mit der Aluplatte ist ärgerlich,ist bei meinen Plexi aber auch nicht anders.

Das die Messingwinel nicht ganz gerade sind liegt halt an nem Produktionsfehler....da muss man dann immer n paar mehr nehmen damit man genug 90er hat


----------



## DAEF13 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Winkel angeschraubt, testweise zusammengebaut, Fails*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Katze vs. Computermaus oder "echte" Maus?
> egal, ich will das Video, aber nur wenn es nicht zuviel Gewalt enthält



Echte Maus


Spoiler



Ein Kumpel war bei mir um sich das Case mal anzusehen und dann haben wir mal ne Pause gemacht und 'ne Maus im Rasen gefunden. Zufällig war die nächste Katze nicht weit; es is aber eine junge Katze und sie spielte nur damit. (inkl. Maus 1,7m hoch hauen)

Ich werd' mal sehen, ob sich noch Daten von der Cam laden lassen...






Scheolin schrieb:


> Hast ja ordentlich was geschafft!
> 
> Das mit der Aluplatte ist ärgerlich,ist bei meinen Plexi aber auch nicht anders.
> 
> Das die Messingwinel nicht ganz gerade sind liegt halt an nem Produktionsfehler....da muss man dann immer n paar mehr nehmen damit man genug 90er hat



Jap, ich werd' Montag vllt. noch ein paar Platten bestellen.

Ein paar Winkel waren übrigens wirklich rechtwinkelig, aber es waren nur ca. 10 von 25...


Da ich jetzt keine richtige Kamera habe, steht mit jetzt nur noch folgendes zur Auswahl:

 Logitech 1,3Mp Webcam
 Motorola V1050 (welches seit 1,5 Jahren ungenutzt ist, da ich nicht besonders viel von Handys halte, aber zum Geburtstag gibt es wohl dann ein neues)


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

*miniUpdate: kleine Bestellung bei Mindfactory*

Grade eben habe ich noch eine kleine Bestellung bei Mindfactory abgeschickt, bestehend aus:

 3x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK-2
 1x LianLi PE-03B

Erst wollte ich ja die Phobya Nano G-14, welche auch besser zum Farbkonzept passen würden, aber 1. bin ich mit dem BlackSilent (Pro)s schon immer zufrieden gewesen und laut dem Lüfterroundup sind die Phobyas lauter und von der Kühlleistung her sogar schwächer.


----------



## Star_KillA (1. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Gib mal bitte das Video 
Sieht bis jetzt doch super aus


----------



## DAEF13 (1. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Sorry, so wie es aussieht lassen sich keine Daten mehr von der Cam retten
Vielleicht kann ich noch einen passenden Cardreader auftreiben, aber für die paar Bilder ist es mit das nicht wert, extra einen zu kaufen

Und wenn ich schon dabei bin:

*miniUpdate²:Fails*

Die Midplate ist nicht nur zu kurz, sondern auch zu weit unten, weil das Mainboardtray nach unten hin zu lang ist.
Egal, morgen ist endlich (?) Montag, und dann bestelle ich endlich wieder Nachschub

Einige Fragen sich sicher auch, warum ich eine Netzteilblende eingekauft habe:
Das Netzteil stößt an einen Winkeln und lässt sich somit nicht anschrauben...

Aber das wäre somit auch schon gelöst

€dit: Verdammt, ich kann erst nächste Woche wieder Alu bestellen, weil meine "Quelle" noch Urlaub hat


----------



## KaeptenIglu (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Alter Schwede. Ganz schön viel Arbeit. Respekt.
Wo bestellst du dein Alu?

Wenn du noch größere Schneidarbeiten an Aluplatten vornehmen solltest, nimm ne Flex und möglichst dünne Scheiben (1mm oder dünner). Wobei du die schon fertig bekommst, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.


----------



## DAEF13 (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*



KaeptenIglu schrieb:


> Alter Schwede. Ganz schön viel Arbeit. Respekt.
> Wo bestellst du dein Alu?



Jop, eigentlich wollte ich in den Ferien fertig werden, aber die sind morgen vorbei Aber Schule geht (leider) vor.
Das Alu habe ich hier anfertigen lassen, aber die Leute kenne ich da auch.



> Wenn du noch größere Schneidarbeiten an Aluplatten vornehmen solltest, nimm ne Flex und möglichst dünne Scheiben (1mm oder dünner). Wobei du die schon fertig bekommst, wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe.



Mit 'ner Stichsäge lief es ziemlich gut und ich muss nur noch sehr wenig sägen.

Hier geht's aber wohl erst (ende) nächste(r) Woche weiter, da ich immernoch neue Aluplatten brauche, aber mein Bekannter noch im Urlaub ist...

Morgen könnten meine Lüfter und die Netzteilblende aber ankommen
Eine Kamera hab' ich aber immernoch nicht auftreiben können

€dit: Die Bestellung von MF ist gestern angekommen, und weil ich jetzt endlich wieder Wochenende habe (nach 2 Schultagen) kann ich wieder etwas am Case basteln
Bilder werden übergangsweise mit der Webcam gemacht, aber viel werdet ihr nicht verpassen, bis zu meinem Geburtstag bin ich sicherlich nicht fertig


----------



## DAEF13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

*miniUpdate: Mesh und Alu-Fail*

Hey,

Heute ist Nachschub gekommen


 Aluplatten
 Meshgitter
 Aluprofile

*Ersteinmal das Positive:*
Ich war heute beim Hagebaumarkt, weil ich fand' dass sie mit dem Dremel etwas zusehen sollten, aber bekommen habe ich ihn noch nicht. Das Gute ist aber, ich habe endlich Meshgitter und Aluprofile.
Wofür das Mesh da ist, sollte wohl klar sein; die Profile sind dazu da, um die Aluplatten noch etwas zu verstärken, da der Rahmenlose Aufbau seine Nachteile zeigt.

Inzwischen sind meine Lüfter (NB PK-2) und die Netzteilblende übrigens auch verbaut.

*Nun das Schlechte:*
Die Midplate und das MB Tray habe ich zwar bestelle und auch erhalten, aber ich Idiot habe einen Fehler gemacht.
Jeder Depp weiß, das ein Mainboard 24cm breit und 30cm hoch ist.
Da es aber spät war als ich die Maße aufgeschrieben habe, hab' ich nun 24cm Höhe für das MB Tray gemessen
Außerdem gab es wegen dem Mesh geschnitten-Finger:p

*Die Lösungen:*


 Nochmal nachbestellen
 Die alte Platte modifizieren (Löcher zuspachteln)
 (Beleuchtetes) Plexi als MB Tray verwenden

*Bitte abstimmen!*

Ich muss sowieso noch einmal zum Hagebaumarkt um Plexiglas für die Seitenwand zu kaufen, also könnte ich auch von da Alu kaufen, aber ich müsste es warscheinlich selber zuschneiden, oder?

Falls ich die Plexi-Tray Variante nehmen sollte, würde ich das Plexi Rückseitig schwarz lackieren, so dass es von innen glänzt. Unter dem MB würde ich es klar lassen und rote oder weiße Flexlights befestigen.

Bilder gibt es in einer Woche an meinem Geburtstag - und zwar viele, unter 20Stk. lass' ich nicht durchgehen

Achja, von meinem Geburtstagsgeld wandert wieder einmal etwas in die Wasserkühlung -die letzte ist auch von dem Geb. Geld bezahlt- um eine Aquastream samt Kleinigkeiten zu kaufen

Das war's mal wieder.


----------



## Scheolin (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Das mit dem Plexi hast du doch nicht irgendwo abgekupfert.....

naja..ich wär für ne neu Bestellen,da Mod von der alten iwie Pfuscherei wäre,und Plexi...naja...eher auch nicht

Das mit dem Finger ist ja obligatorisch...gehört zu jedem guten Mod dazu...

Ich freu mich aufs nächste Update


----------



## DAEF13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Das mit dem Plexi hast du doch nicht irgendwo abgekupfert.....



Hust, neiiin aber nicht nur bei dir, auch be Overclocked/HTPC CaseCon



> naja..ich wär für ne neu Bestellen,da Mod von der alten iwie Pfuscherei wäre,und Plexi...naja...eher auch nicht



Ich komm' wegen dem Plexi für die Seitenwand und dem Dremel eh noch beim Baumarkt vorbei, also werd' ich da auch Alu herbekommen können
Immer beim Bekannten schnoren mag ich auch nicht


Dann noch eine Frage:

Rote oder Weiße Beleuchtung? Rotes Licht sieht am Dachfenster auch ein bisschen -naaaja- aus


----------



## Scheolin (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Und ich habs zum Teil bei Overclocked abgekupfert*hust*

ROT!....soll die Nachbarn halt denken was sie wollen....kannst ja auch noch Schattenspiele machen


----------



## DAEF13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Dann war Overclocked wohl auch der Erste, der es gemacht hat

OMG, was sollen die von mir denken?
Ein weißes Flexlight kommt aber auf jeden Fall noch rein, allein aus Einfachheit beim basteln


----------



## Scheolin (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Kannst ja mit Schattenschrift schreiben:

"Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 -Kein Freudenhaus"


----------



## DAEF13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Haha, jetzt hör aber auf
Am besten schreib ich noch ne Telefonnummer oder Eintrittspreise dahin xD

Etwas @Topic: Soll ich die miniUpdates in einem Inhaltsverzeichnis zusammen fassen?


----------



## Scheolin (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

bis jetz is es ja noch übersichtlich

Ich bin von den Weißen Stripes immernoch nicht überzeugt...ich sag nur Blach'n'Red


----------



## DAEF13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Es heißt doch Black'n'Redund natürlich white CaseCon 

Nee das weiß soll erst einmal beim Modden helfen


----------



## Scheolin (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Wieso soll das beim modden helfen?


----------



## DAEF13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Licht

Ich hab mich schon soo oft wegen zu wenig Licht geärgert


----------



## Scheolin (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Dann schnapp dir n 500W Baustrahler 

Mit drei davon hab ich mitn paar Freunden die Nacht zum Tag gemacht^^


----------



## DAEF13 (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

ich würd' mal sagen, rein von der Energieeffizienz wären Felxlights/SMDLEDs besser

Vielleicht würde eine Taschenlampe auch etwas bringen, oder ich schalt' mal das Licht ein


----------



## Kaspar (10. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

hi ich will ja nicht meckern auch wenn ich es evtl. gleich tuhe.

aber ich denke das was ihr hier gerade schreibt und das auch noch innerhalb weniger minuten wird von der moderation nicht gern gesehen es gibt schließlich pn's und messenger !

gruß


----------



## Gast XXXXX (11. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*

Hmm erstma n1 du hast also alles allein gemacht? 

Und toll das es auch jüngere gibt die ordentlich schreiben können ohne in jeden satz 3x LOL ROFL XD zu schreiben!

WEITER SO!


----------



## Scheolin (11. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: kleine Bestellung bei MF*



Kaspar schrieb:


> aber ich denke das was ihr hier gerade schreibt und das auch noch innerhalb weniger minuten wird von der moderation nicht gern gesehen es gibt schließlich pn's und messenger !


 
Ok

Aber hast du jetz auch nur einen Meckerpost ohne bezug zum CM geschrieben?


----------



## DAEF13 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Extrem LowQual. Bilder Update*

Hey Ho,

Am Wochenende hat man ja bekanntlich etwas mehr Zeit, und weil dieser Fred so langsam wieder untergeht Berichte ich mal von dem bisherigen Stand.

*Wichtig: Um euch vor Augenkrebs zu bewahren, bespoiler ich alle Bilder. Ansehen auf eigene Gefahr. Meckern über die Qualität nicht erwünscht *
Ich hasse Webcams...

Um altes Nachzuholen gibt es hier mal ein schlechtes Bild von der (wohl bekannten) Netzteilblende.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der Dremel ist auch wieder da


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nun noch zwei Bilder vom Case


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gitter über den Lüftern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüfter(verpackungen). Die beiden 120er Verpackungen und der 120er Lüfter wurden nur fürs Foto benutzt. Sie stammen aus meinem alten Case/Radi.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Was hab' ich heute wichtiges gemacht?
Nicht viel, außer den Dremel kurz auszuprobieren und die Schräge etwas anzupassen. Bei letzterer stimmten die Neigungen der Winkel nicht, weshalb sie zu flach war, wodurch das Gehäuse nach oben hin zu lang war. - behoben

Ein Umfangreiches Update mit besseren Bildern folgt in 3 Tagen!


----------



## Scheolin (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Extrem LowQual. Bilder Update*

Dann mal frohes weitermodden 

Ich persöhnlich find die Akku Dremel suboptimal,weil sie soviel Gewicht hinten dran haben.

Inwiefern wird noch gemoddet? Oder nur Constructed?


----------



## DAEF13 (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Extrem LowQual. Bilder Update + KartonG + DockIdee*



Scheolin schrieb:


> Dann mal frohes weitermodden
> 
> Ich persöhnlich find die Akku Dremel suboptimal,weil sie soviel Gewicht hinten dran haben.
> 
> Inwiefern wird noch gemoddet? Oder nur Constructed?



Thx, mehr Bilder folgen gleich noch.

Der Dremel ist eigentlich sehr gut ausbalanciert, der Schwerpunkt liegt etwa beim *R* auf dem Dremel-Aufkleber, also genau da, wo man ihn hält.
Beim Gravieren (wo man ihn wie einen übergroßen Stift hält) fällt der Akku schon mehr ins Gewicht, da stimme ich dir zu.

Ersteinmal soll der "Rohbau" fertig werden, so das ich die Hardware montieren kann. Danach werden noch die Kleinigkeiten ala Schleifen, Lackierung (Kleinigkeit, naja wer weiß...) ,Beleuchtung usw. gemacht.

*Weitere Bilder: Nebenmod - KartonG Name/Idee garantiert nicht geklaut*

Jetzt kommen nochmal 4 grottige Bilder von einem ebenso schlechten (15Minuten) Mod.

Technische Daten:

 AMD Athlon XP 2500+ @ 3200+
 ASRock K7S41-GX
 nVidia GeForce 6200TC128 @ Vmod
 2x  512MB Corsair DDR333 Ram
 Coba 300 Watt Netzteil
 WesternDigital 20GB 
 2x NoiseBlocker PL-2
 KartonG
 Massig IsoTape um Werbung zu vermeiden
Bilder: s. unten

€dit: Mir kam grade die Idee, ein herausziehbares Dock für meine iPod's usw. zu machen. Eigentlich ist die Umsetzung ja kein großes Ding, man könnte ein altes Laufwerk umbauen


----------



## -Fux- (15. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Extrem LowQual. Bilder Update + KartonG*

karton - find ich cool 
Ich bin für ein Inhaltsverzeichnis 
lg


----------



## DAEF13 (15. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Extrem LowQual. Bilder Update + KartonG*



-Fux- schrieb:


> karton - find ich cool


Thx, tja wenn NobLorRos kein Patent drauf anlegt ist's halt ihr Pech



> Ich bin für ein Inhaltsverzeichnis



Ich auch, wird in der nächsten Zeit erledigt -Edit: erledigt

P.S.: In zwei Tagen darf ich endlich weiter machen (von den Bildern her)

€dit: Leider hatte ich heute keine Zeit, Bilder zu machen, weil ich ersteinmal  mit dem Handy alle Funktionen ausprobiert habe. Morgen könnte es eventuell etwas werden, aber ich hab' 9 Stunden 

Allerspätestens gibt es also Donnerstag neue Bilder in brauchbarer Qualität


----------



## DAEF13 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: 15 neue Bilder!*

Hey Ho,

hier das versprochene Bilder Update!
An der Qualität muss ich aber immernoch etwas tu'n, vor allem, weil das Handy (Samsung Galaxy) einen starken Blaustich hat.
Das Kühlwasser seiht aber wirklich so sch**** aus, aber ich werd' eh rote Schläuche kaufen, sobald die Aquastream ansteht 

Aber nun die Bilder:


Spoiler



Oben offen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorne offen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bodenplatte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss noch etwas gemacht werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hardware



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Radigitter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gitter - fragt mich nicht, warum das so gleb aussieht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die geschlossene Seite



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nochmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der KartonG



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das war's ersteinmal...

Wann ich weitermachen kann weiß ich noch nicht:


Spoiler



*Stundenplan*
Freitag
- eigenen Geburtstag feiern
- vllt. Nachmittags kurz mit dem Dremel die Rundungen ausarbeiten

Samstag
- ausschlafen
- anderen Geburtstag feiern

Sonntag
- Zeit!
 -eventuell die Befestigungen für die Seitenwand & Co. machen

Montag
- 9 Stunden (um 16:30 Zuhause) 
 - ausruhen

Dienstag
- 6 Stunden (warscheinlich viele HA's)
 - Bruder fragen wegen Alu^^ *- erledigt am 20.8 - erhalten am gleichen Tag für 0€* 8-)

Mittwoch
- 9 Stunden 
 - ausruhen

Donnerstag+Freitag 
- 6 Stunden 
 - warscheinlich kann ich dann weitermachen



Wie ihr seht, wird es wohl erst in 1. Woche wieder vorran gehen. 
Ich spiele im Moment noch mit dem Gedanken, die zu schmale Aluplatte übergangsweise zu benutzen, damit es wenigstens etwas weitergeht

Bis denn'e DAEF


----------



## DAEF13 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: 15 neue Bilder!*

-Push; Update auf der ersten Seite!-

Und spart nicht an Kommentaren


----------



## GaAm3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Nice


----------



## -Fux- (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Sieht gut aus, aber es fehlt Farbe 
lg


----------



## DAEF13 (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

/Sign, aber Farbe kommt wirklich erst ganz zum Schluss

Gestern Abend wurde mal wieder etwas bei bestellt, ihr dürft jetzt, bis das Paket da ist raten, was es sein könnte 

Ich geb' mal den ersten Tipp: Es sind mehrere Dinge und das teuerste braucht Strom um zu funktionieren

Das Mainboardtray wurde an der Rückwand auch schon mit 'nem Profil verschraubt, Bilder gibt es in nächster Zeit


----------



## lorenco (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

sehr feine arbeit das.


----------



## Ossiracer (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Neue Graka und Kleinzeug C:


----------



## DAEF13 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Ne GraKa stand auch zur Auswahl, aber es ist etwas anderes.
Tipp: Wasserkühlung; )

Das Paket ist übrigens schon da
BILDER FOLGEN!


----------



## Ossiracer (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Wassergekühltes Netzteil? o.O
Wenns richtig is will ichn Keks o.o


----------



## DAEF13 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Sorry, der Keks bleibt bei mir
Noch ein Tipp, es ist "nur" eine Aufrüstung zur Lautstärke reduzierung


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Hey dein Projekt sieht echt klasse aus 
Ich wollt' mal fragen, wo du das Radi-Gitter her hast? Ich suche ssowas schon länger, finde aber nix, höchstens in 10m x 10m oder so


----------



## DAEF13 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Hey Davin,

das Gitter hab' ich im XXL-Hagebaumarkt (Wittmund) gekauft. Es ist in der Nähe der Aluprofile.
1000x300mm für ~12€ 

Dort gibt es auch Lochgitter, aber das kostet ~20€

@Bestellung, es ist warscheinlich so einfach, das ihr nicht frauf kommt:


Spoiler




Aquacomputer Aquastream XT Ultra + Adapter (Black nickel)
Phobya Balancer 150 Black nickel
Shoggy Sandwich
Vandalismustaster 16mm schwarz/rot-Ring
Phobya 1x 3Pin auf 4x 3Pin Kabel
3Meter 16/13er Masterkleer Schlauch rot




Ich kann nur sagen, die Aquastream ist ein Traum! 
Dieser Funktionsumfang und die LautLeisestärke für "nur" 90€ sind echt geil!

Bilder gibbet später


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Hey danke. dann fahr ich da mal vorbei. wohne sogar inner nähe  (wilhelmshaven)


----------



## Ossiracer (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

öhm.. ich hätt dann auf lüfter getippt o.o


----------



## DAEF13 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

@Ossiracer: Lüfter hab' ich doch schon

*miniUpdate: WaKü Aufrüstung 2*

Moin,

es gibt eine kleine Veränderung der WaKü!
Der Radi wurde ja vorher schon aufgerüstet/ersetzt, und nun ist auch die Pumpe samt AGB an der Reihe. Auch die Schläuche werden ersetzt, da ich es leid bin, ständig nach dem passenden Zusatz suchen zu müssen.


Jetzt gibt es Bilder

Das Paket wird geöffnet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einzelteile



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die aquastream



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein paar Bilder, wo alles Testweise aufgebaut ist, die Sonne ist aber nicht so hilfreich gewesen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anmerkungen:
Die Phobyahalterungen sind das billigste, was ich je' gesehen habe...
Die Schaumstoffhalter sind beim einschieben des AGB's abgegangen, wodurch die Halterung ihrem Namen nicht würdig waren. Gottseidank hab' ich aber ja noch ein altes Shoggy Sandwich gehabt, von dem ich etwas Schaumstoff an die Haltelasche geklebt hab - passt


----------



## Tolive (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Sehr schön, hoffe mal dass du die restlichen Arbeiten und den Feinschliff noch gut hinbekommst. Bin gespannt.


----------



## DAEF13 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Danke

Wird schon klappen, bislang hab' ich für jedes Problem eine Lösung gefunden

Ich hab' grad' mal den Taster angelötet und auch 2 Bilder für euch. 
Auch hier überzeugt mich die Qualität der Bilder nicht, aber ihr sollt wenigstens wissen, das es vorran geht. Nicht das ihr denkt, ich sitze hier den halben Abend, nur um ohne Erfolg zu versuchen die alten OC Profile zum laufen zu bringen

Aktuelle Probleme:

OC Profil
linke Seite(nwand) verzogen 

Mal sehen, was morgen passiert


----------



## Pikus (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Ja wo sind denn die Bilder? *sabber* 
Ah gefunden^^


----------



## DAEF13 (27. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Ja ich hab' vergessen, sie reinzumachen
Wenn es wieder mehr zeigbares gibt, werd' ich mich bemühen bessere Bilder zu machen


----------



## tanaone1234 (30. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

gefällt mir echt super dein case bis jetzt


----------



## Schmiddy (30. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Ich hab das jetz mal grad ebenso überflogen...
Echt tolle Arbeit...wenn ich mir jetzt nicht schon mein Gehäuse gemodded hätte würd ich mir auch eins baun, aber so fehlt mir irgendwie der Antrieb dazu....
Aber willst du dein Case jetzt eigtl noch lackieren?
Ich glaube nämlich, dass es genial aussehen könnte wenn man es gar nicht oder nur Teilweise lackiert und den Rest mit ka nem Bürstenaufsatz für ne Flex oder so in kreisenden Bahnen bearbeitet. (wie beschreib ich das jetz am dümmsten....). Und dann mit klarlack drüber.
Jedenfalls fände ich es Persönlich mal genial mal einen Pc zu sehen dem man ansieht aus was er is .
Musst natürlich du entscheiden und wenn du so weiter machst wird auch deine Lackierung n Knaller, aber das musste ich einfach loswerden...

Vier Erfolg noch bei deiner Arbeit


----------



## DAEF13 (30. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Danke für's Lob, da bekommt man gleich noch mehr Lust, etwas zu tun

Mir persönlich gefällt dieser Alulook auch, aber er wird nicht bei allen Teilen möglich sein, da auch ein paar Tiefere Kratzer drin' sind, welche ausgespachtelt werden müssen...

@Topic: Findet die Neuerung im Bild bzw. das, was ich gestern angefangen hab'


----------



## DAEF13 (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Findet die Neuerung im Bild bzw. das, was ich gestern angefangen hab'



Keiner eine Idee?
Ich hab angefangen, die Kabeldurchführungen zu machen

Auf die schnelle gibt ein paar Bilder, das rot kommt aber nicht so gut rüber.

€dit - 01.09: 
Morgen hab' ich dank 2 entfallenden Stunden wieder einen freien Nachmittag, dann wag' ich mich mal an die Midplate und/oder die Seitenteile


----------



## Tolive (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Etwas spät^^ aber der Taster gefällt mir im eingebauten (leuchtenden) zustand sehr gut


----------



## -Fux- (3. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Ja, der Taster sieht echt super aus 
Wenn ich mir die Aquastream so ansehe werd ich ein bischen neidisch, meine Phobya ist...ja...sagen wir... nich so so leise 
lg


----------



## DAEF13 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Jepp, der Taster hat sich echt gelohnt. Anfangs dachte ich: "Verdammt, jetzt hast du 'nen blöden Knopf für 9€ gekauft - dabei hatte ich den alten Schalter doch schon gesleevet..."



> Wenn ich mir die Aquastream so ansehe werd ich ein bischen neidisch, meine Phobya ist...ja...sagen wir... nich so so leise



Hab' ich etwas verpasst? Du und WaKü? Ich seh' nur 'nen Mega Shadow...

Es wird in kürze wieder ein kleines Update geben, ich hab' vorhin die Seitenwände etwas angepasst;)

Schneller als Gedacht gibt es ein

*miniUpdate: Anpassung der Seitenwände*

"Anpassung der Seitenwände" - was soll das heißen?
Wenn man sich die SketchUp Zeichnungen ansieht, sieht man, dass die Seitenwände an die restlichen Platten geschraubt werden sollten. Dies ist; wenn man es noch einmal überdenkt; sehr unvorteilhaft, da es erstens nicht soo toll ausschaut, zweitens die Montage etwas komplizierter ist und drittens die Stabilität etwas drunter leidet.

Geändert wird es nun, aus oben genannten Gründen, aber was brachte mich zu den Überlegungen?
Wenn man einen netten Bruder (19) hat, der sich bei einem nervigen längeren Gespräch (es ging darum, das eine Flex besser sein soll als ein Dremel) auf dem Deckel abstützt, so das er etwas verbiegt, dann überlegt man, wie man der Sache mehr Stabilität geben kann. (Langer Satz)

Die Seitenwände sollen jetzt also einfassend montiert werden, so wie es bei einem normalen Gehäuse auch üblich ist.
Dadurch wird insbesondere der Deckel etwas verstärkt.

Dazu gibt es natürlich auch Bilder:

Ihr könnt euch sicher vorstellen, was passiert, wenn man eine Seitenwand in eine Spannbacke schraubt und dann, in 40cm Abstand zur Backe, mit der Flex anfängt zu schleifen. - Das Material fängt an zu schwingen, und ein präzises Arbeiten ist nicht möglich.

Da muss es doch eine andere Möglichkeit geben dachte ich mir, also schaute ich mich in der Werkstatt um und fand ein Holzgerüst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist eine Seitenwand eingespannt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es nach der Arbeit aus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Perfekt kann es natürlich nicht werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat jemand beim Bohren nicht aufgepasst und ist dann mit dem Bohrer auf das Alu geknallt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wars fürs erste. 
-One more thing- 

Morgen werd' ich mich, sofern ich sonst nirgends helfen soll, an die zweite Platte des 5,25" Schachts machen. Außerdem könnte ich auch die Seitenwände festmachen.
Ihr errinnert euch sicher noch daran, dass ich 4 Schaniere gekauft habe:

Damit könnte ich die Seitenwände aufschwenken lassen, allerdings bin ich noch unentschlossen, ob die Wand nach vorne oder nach hinten schwenken soll. Ich bin eher für die zweite Variante, da vorne sonst noch mehr Schrauben zu sehen sind...
*Was meint ihr?* - Dazu könntet ihr einen Kommentar schreiben


----------



## -Fux- (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*



> Hab' ich etwas verpasst? Du und WaKü? Ich seh' nur 'nen Mega Shadow...


Wakü ist da, werde demnächst mal ein Update machen 



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ihr errinnert euch sicher noch daran, dass ich 4 Schaniere gekauft habe:
> 
> Damit könnte ich die Seitenwände aufschwenken lassen, allerdings bin ich noch unentschlossen, ob die Wand nach vorne oder nach hinten schwenken soll. Ich bin eher für die zweite Variante, da vorne sonst noch mehr Schrauben zu sehen sind...
> *Was meint ihr?* - Dazu könntet ihr einen Kommentar schreiben



Richtig cool wäre es wenn du unten eine Verriegelung befestigst und dir einen Dämpfer (Heckklappe von einem Auto) besorgst und sie nach oben aufschwenken lässt 
Heißt: Knopf der Verriegelung drücken, Klappe öffnet sich, durch die kraft des Dämpfers, automatisch.
Frag mal bei einer KFZ-Werkstatt bei dir in der nähe, darf auch gerne ein schwacher sein, meistens haben die soetwas noch rumliegen 
lg


----------



## DAEF13 (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Die Idee mit den "Flügeltüren" hatte ich auch schon, aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht. 
Ich glaub' ich werd' die Seitenteile nach hinten schwenken lassen...

Gestern wurde der Taster an seinen Platz gebracht; Bilder gibt es innerhalb der nächsten Stunde^^

Außerdem ist wieder mal etwas kaputt gegangen...

*miniUpdate: Taster eingebaut*

Wie der Titel es schon sagt, ist der Taster eingebaut. 
Das verlief natürlich nicht ohne Probleme: Der Dremel ist so _robust_ dass, er nun schon zum zweiten Mal kaputt ist...
Da ich aber nur einen 13er Bohrer für das Loch habe, musste ich das Loch irgendwie erweitern




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als das Loch fertig war, sah es dann so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kam der Taster rein




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kam die Platte wieder ans Gehäuse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im dunkeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Da ich warscheinlich erst am Donnerstag weiter machen kann wurde das System wieder notgedrungen zusammen gebaut.
Über Nacht hab' ich die Pumpe (mit Lüftern) angelassen, damit der Kreislauf gut entlüftet ist, und um zu testen, ob man bei eingeschaltetem System schlafen kann. Fazit: Es geht - man hört einen leisen Luftzug (Lüfter auf 50%), aber das dürfte durch weiteres runterregeln sowie einem geschlossenen Gehäuse vollständig eliminiert werden.

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt, die Front, die Seitenwände, den Deckel und die Festplatte zu dämmen (von innen natürlich), aber da stellen sich mir noch einige Fragen:


Welches Material eignet sich am besten zur Geräuschdämmung
Wie dick muss/kann das Material sein
Was könnte man für die Festplatte nehmen
Was kostet der Spaß


----------



## k_O_i_M_a (6. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Servus,

Ich finde es wirklich sehr genial, was du hier machst!
Mit deinen 14 Jahren bist du wirklich handwerklich geschickt, dass muss man dir lassen!

Durch dein Tagebuch habe ich richtig Lust auf meinen eigenen Casemod, sowie einer WaKü bekommen.

Habe allerdings keinen Plan, ob ich ein Tagebuch aufmache, da jeden Tag hier ein ähnliches aufgemacht wird.

Mach weiter so,

gruß Christoph


----------



## -Fux- (7. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*

Sieht sehr gut aus 
Das mit dem Dremel ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich...

@k_O_i_M_a: Ein Tagebuch lohnt sich immer  Die vielen Ratschläge sind sehr nützlich und das Lob bewirkt Motivationswunder


----------



## DAEF13 (7. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: großes Update!*



k_O_i_M_a schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Ich finde es wirklich sehr genial, was du hier machst!
> Mit deinen 14 Jahren bist du wirklich handwerklich geschickt, dass muss man dir lassen!



Danke Perfekt ist/wird das Gehäuse aber sicherlich nicht, aber ich bin schon zufrieden, wenn ich ein halbwegs ansehnliches Zuhause für meine Hardware habe, welches nicht nach 08/15 Kaufkram aussieht (wobei solche Sachen auch gut/besser aussehen können).



> Durch dein Tagebuch habe ich richtig Lust auf meinen eigenen Casemod, sowie einer WaKü bekommen.



Na dann hau rein
Aber als ernstgemeinter Tipp: Wenn du den Lautstärke Vorteil einer Wasserkühlung wirklich nutzen möchtest, spare auf gar keinen Fall an den Lüftern oder gar der Pumpe. Einige behaupten, dass die Alphacool Station II leise ist, aber das stimmt nicht. Da wäre die Aquastream schon leiser als unhörbar, wenn die Station als leise bezeichnen würde...



> allerdings keinen Plan, ob ich ein Tagebuch aufmache, da jeden Tag hier ein ähnliches aufgemacht wird.



Mach' doch ein CaseCon, da wird nicht jeden Tag ein neues Buch aufgemacht^^
Naja, nochmal würde ich den ganzen Aufwand nicht betreiben....




-Fux- schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus
> Das mit dem Dremel ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich...



Danke und ja, es ist sehr bitter...
Der 8000er wird wohl einem 300er weichen. Mal sehen, ob Hagebau/Bosch das aus Kulanz macht, oder ob ich mir selbst einen kaufen muss...



> @k_O_i_M_a: Ein Tagebuch lohnt sich immer  Die vielen Ratschläge sind sehr nützlich und das Lob bewirkt Motivationswunder



/dito, es gab' oft genug Tage, an denen ich überhaupt keine Lust mehr hatte, weil irgendeine Kleinigkeit nicht passte. 
Ein nettes Wort wirkt da wahre Wunder

*miniUpdate: ein Paar Bildchen*

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten gibt es auch noch:
Die Linke Seite des 5,25" Schacht's hängt, allerdings fehlen noch die Montagelölcher.
Außerdem möchte ich eure Meinung zur Radiblende wissen, soll ich sie anbringen? Durch das Window sieht man sie später nicht.
Dann beurteilt doch bitte auch die Bilderqualität, ich habe jetzt Android 2.2 (GAOSP) drauf, wo die Qualität besser sein soll; was meint ihr?


----------



## -Fux- (8. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

Wie schön das du gleich zwei mal auf meine Worte eingehst 
Der Dremel war aber doch noch nicht alt, oder? Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein


----------



## DAEF13 (8. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Wie schön das du gleich zwei mal auf meine Worte eingehst
> Der Dremel war aber doch noch nicht alt, oder? Sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein



Oh, eigentlich wollte ich dein Zitat nur verschieben, damit ich die Reihenfolge einhalte

Der Dremel wurde das erste Mal im April gekauft, und letzten Monat wurde er dann umgetauscht. Also ist er 6 bzw. 1 Monat jung


----------



## fpsJunkie (8. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

Sehr geil gemacht, ich bekomme auch irgendwie Lust mein Gehäuse zu modden.


----------



## -Fux- (9. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

DAnn soltest du da auf jeden Fall Druck machen, hast ja noch Garantie 



fpsJunkie schrieb:


> Sehr geil gemacht, ich bekomme auch irgendwie Lust mein Gehäuse zu modden.



Dann los  Auf ein neues Tagebuch


----------



## fpsJunkie (10. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*



-Fux- schrieb:


> Dann los  Auf ein neues Tagebuch



Erstma planen und Kohle spaan


----------



## Bierseppi (10. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

na ja wie immer super arbeit die du da ablieferst


----------



## DAEF13 (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

*mini]Update: Graka Abdeckung + Laufwerkskäfig*

Hey,
gestern habe ich die hintere Wand vom Laufwerkskäfig (einseitig) befestigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem habe ich heute die GraKa Abdeckung ausgesägt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich passt nicht alles wie es soll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich werd' da wohl einen Winkel anbringen, damit die Pumpe nicht mit dem Laufwerkskäfig kollidiert.


----------



## -Fux- (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

Saubere Arbeit, weiter so 
Ich kann es kaum abwarten das ganze "in Farbe" zu sehen 
lg Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (16. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

*miniUpdate: Midplate ist befestigt, kleine Bestellung*

Hey,

ich habe die Midplate an seinen Platz gebracht, und eine Kleinigkeit bestellt.

Zur Midplate:

Damit sie passt muss erst ein kleines Stück rausgesägt werden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist sie dann drin; näheres zur Befestigung brauch ich wohl nicht sagen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von Vorne:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Seite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geschlossen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sollen die Teile dann verschlaucht werden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

Gute Arbeit, schönes Case -->Abo!


----------



## Nightspeed (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

super geiles Projekt!! bin begeistert von deiner Arbeit  weiterso


----------



## DAEF13 (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*



Nightspeed schrieb:


> super geiles Projekt!! bin begeistert von deiner Arbeit  weiterso



Danke

Ein Update ist schon geplant, aber im Moment find' ich nicht die Zeit etwas größeres zu schreiben.

Ich verrate aber schonmal soviel, dass die Seitenwände ihren Platz finden


----------



## DAEF13 (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*

Es geht weiter!

*Update: Seitenwände verschraubt, Pumpe und AGB befestigt*

Hey,

nach einer etwas längeren Pause gibt es wieder etwas neues.
Im letzten Update hab' ich eine kleine Bestellung erwähnt, aber (wegen zu wenig Zeit?) vergessen, näheres dazu zu sagen:

In dem kleinen Briefumschlag waren vier Winkel, zwei 45° und zwei 90°; natürlich black nickel. 

Dann habe ich die Seitenwände verschraubt. Dazu habe ich (schmalere) L-Profile jeweils an den Boden und an den Deckel geschraubt - dadurch wird das ganze auch noch stabiler
Auf die Schaniere habe ich ersteinmal verzichtet, da, wie ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt, es ein riesiger Aufwand wäre, die Schaniere exakt auszurichten.

Nun zu den ersten Bildern:

Die Winkel (und der CPUKühler - keine Ahnung, warum der da )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann etwas weiter nach rechts geschaut - Die Winkel und der AGB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Rückwand (mit einer schlecht plazierten Schlauchdurchführung)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu passend die Seitenwand



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nun die Pumpe...
Ihr glaubt nicht, wie viel Aufwand es war, die Durchführung in der Midplate zu machen. 
Ich brauchte ~18mm Durchmesser; ich hatte einen 13mm Bohrer...
Also musste es mit Dremelwerkzeug und einer Bohrmaschinie aufgeschliffen werden...
Naja, so sieht es jetzt also aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Wort Dremel kann ich auch endlich wieder aussprechen ohne Wutanfälle oder Krämpfe zubekommen
Warum? Letzten Dienstag war ich (mal wieder) im Hagebau und der nette Herr sagte mir, dass es ca. zwei Wochen dauern könnte, bis ich ihn wieder bekomme. Ich ließ es mir aber nicht nehmen, nach einem Tausch (Akku zu 230V) zu fragen. Daraufhin meinte er, dass BOSCH 3mal umtauschen würde und ich dann mein Geld zurückbekommen werde.
Das klingt schonmal gut, aber es wird noch besser!

Mittwoch (also nach ~1 Woche) ging das Telefon los:
Der Dremel 800 ist ausgelaufen, sie dürfen sich ein neues/anderes Gerät aussuchen. 

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, mal vorbei zu schauen, aber meine entschiedung steht fest: Es soll ein Dremel 300 mit dem 55teiligen Zubehör werden (300-1/55)...

Gut das war's dann ersteinmal wieder...
Als nächstes werden neue Schlauchdurchführungen, 5,25" Befestigungslöcher und ein 5,25" Festplattenkäfig gebaut

Im nächten Update zeig' ich euch auch noch mein Gehäusestandfussrecycling. Bis dahin könnt ihr ja mal raten, was das komplette Gehäuse (ohne Hardware und WaKü) wiegt - ich sag nur eins: ich bin positiv überrascht


----------



## bin_bash (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Bis dahin könnt ihr ja mal raten, was das komplette Gehäuse (ohne Hardware und WaKü) wiegt - ich sag nur eins: ich bin positiv überrascht



7,5 kg?

Thema = Abo.


----------



## DAEF13 (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: miniUpdate*



bin_bash schrieb:


> 7,5 kg?



Da sonst niemand geschätzt hat lös ich es mal auf
Es sind 5,7 kg; mit Plexiglas und ein paar Kleinigkeiten sollte ich also wieder in etwa auf das Gewicht den TT-Shark kommen, welches aus 0,8mm Alu bestand

miniUpdate:...
*Zwischenbericht: Neuer Dremel*

Heute war (mal abgesehen von einer Referats Vorbereitung) ein recht, ich sag mal, erfolgreicher Tag
Warum? Man kann es sicher an der Überschrift ablesen

Der Ablauf ist nicht erwähnenswert, da alles problemlos verlief; wenn man vom Geld absieht:

Eigentlich sollte es der Dremel 300-1/55 werden, aber es gab nur einen 300-1/30, bei dem keine flexible Welle beiliegt. Also fiel die Wahl (doppelt so teuren) auf einen Dremel 4000-4/65!

Und weil ich im Moment nichts zu tun habe gibt's auch ein paar Bildchen:

Der Karton (ok, ich geb's zu, ich hab ihn vorher schon mal ausgepackt)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darin enthalten ist dann ein (vom ersten Dremel bekannter) Koffer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach hab' ich das Zubehör mal herausgekramt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und ein paar Aufsätze montiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil habe ich schon immer vermisst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil ist die Aufnahme der Welle



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann wird sie draufgeschraubt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch ein abschließenden Bild 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*_____________________________________*

Dieser Strich musste sein, da es jetzt wieder mit mehr Geschwindigkeit vorran gehen soll. Der/das Casecon befindet sich sozusagen im Endspurt, nur in letzter Zeit ging alles, wie ihr sicher gemerkt habt, etwas schleppend vorran. 
Das soll sich jetzt ändern und es wird nun noch einmal so richtig "reingehau'n"

Donnerstag werden dann die restlichen Schlauchdurchführungen gemacht. Das nächste Update gibt es dann Donnerstag(abend).


----------



## Udel0272 (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: neuer Dremel!*

Find dein mod echt interissant aber was mich die ganze zeit beschäftigt warum drehst du den Radi nicht um, mit den anschlüssen nach vorne, und lässt alle schläuche im gehäuse?


----------



## DAEF13 (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: neuer Dremel!*



Udel0272 schrieb:


> Find dein mod echt interissant aber was mich die ganze zeit beschäftigt warum drehst du den Radi nicht um, mit den anschlüssen nach vorne, und lässt alle schläuche im gehäuse?



Das ist eine gute und berechtigte Frage.
Zum einen war ein solcher Radiator anfangs nicht geplant, wodurch der Deckel 5mm zu kurz wäre, um ihn dort zu montieren, es sei denn, man verbaut ihn unter den Lüftern.
Letzteres ginge zwar auch, aber es würden zwei neue Probleme entstehen:

1. Es wäre zu wenig Platz für das Frontpanel, insbesondere für den Vandalismustaster vorhanden

2. Selbst mit 90° Winkeln würden die Schläuche mit dem obersten 5,25" Schacht kollidieren.

Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich meine


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: neuer Dremel!*

Gut hast du dir ein Dremel geholt! 

Wird am Gehäuse noch nachgeschliffen? Wird es Lackiert oder poliert oder kannst du es Eloxieren lassen? hehe wäre noch interessant zu wissen! 

falls du es schon irgendwo geschriben hast hab ichs übersehn, aber hab mir alles angekuckt 

Coole Idee

Abo[x]


----------



## DAEF13 (29. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: neuer Dremel!*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Gut hast du dir ein Dremel geholt!



Sagen wir, ich habe mir einen _vernünftigen _Dremel geholt, ich hatte ja vorher auch schon ein.. zwei



> Wird am Gehäuse noch nachgeschliffen? Wird es Lackiert oder poliert oder kannst du es Eloxieren lassen? hehe wäre noch interessant zu wissen!



Auf jedenfall wird noch nachgeschliffen. Es müssen auch noch viele Kanten begradigt werden, aber das mach ich wenn ich das Gehäuse zum Lackieren vorbereite.


----------



## DAEF13 (29. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge*

*Update: Kleinteile grundiert*

Hey,

trotz 9 Stunden in der Schule (also um 16:30 zu Hause), konnte ich Heute noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten erledigen.

Erst habe ich den Dremel etwas ausprobiert, indem ich die Radiatoröffnung(en) etwas geschliffen habe. Bilder gibt es dazu nicht, da man kaum eine Änderung erkennen kann.
Zumindest weiß ich, dass der Dremel echt göttlich im Gegensatz zu dem alten ist.

Dann habe ich auch noch ein paar Sachen grundiert:
- GraKa Abdeckung
- Sockelhalterung des CPU Kühlers
- 4 Schrauben für den CPU Kühler

Dazu gibb'et natürlich auch ein paar Bilder

Die Sockelhalterung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GraKa-Abdeckung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die zu guter letzt die Schrauben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal sehen ob ich die Sachen gleich noch lackiere, oder zumindest die erste Schicht drauf hau'


----------



## Darkfleet85 (30. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge*

Bin gespannt   hoffe auf weitere Bilder deines Projekts!


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge*

*miniUpdate: Lackieren - das Resultat*

N'abend!
Da im Fernsehen grad' nichts gescheites läuft gibt es noch einen kleinen Pus...ääh Einschub
Ihr sollt nach dem Grundier-Update natürlich auch die fertigen Teile zu sehen bekommen:

Hier habe ich die erste Schicht Lack raufgehau'n



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die dritte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der CPU Kühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist alles eingebaut



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich auch noch das Gitter für den Radiator grundiert...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und lackiert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nocheinmal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens, ich benutze diese Grundierung und Lack



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dann habe ich auch die Kabeldurchführung für die Laufwerke gedremelt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und den "Schlitz" für die Erweiterungsslots gemacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Festplatten Entkopplung ist auch schon in Arbeit:
Ich werd' wohl die Hülle eines Alten CD Laufwerks nehmen, und die Festplatte auf einem (gehälfteten) Shoggy Sandwich (orange Schicht) lagern.
Dazu demnächst mehr, vielleicht mach' ich es auch anders


----------



## DAEF13 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

Es geht weiter.

Da nun endlich *Ferien* sind habe ich 2 Wochen um intensiv am Gehäuse zu arbeiten.
Das Ziel ist gesetzt, in diesen 2 Wochen wird es fertig!

Was muss noch gemacht werden, bevor lackiert werden kann?


Schlauchdurchführungen erweitern/abrunden
Laufwerkskäfig fertig stellen (Schraublöcher)
Mainboardtray/Abstandshalter verbessern
Laufwerksblende anfertigen/inkl Festplattenkäfig

Es sind also 1-2Tage Vorbereitung, das dürfte dieses Wochende noch zu schaffen sein

*Was geschah letzte Woche?*

Ich wollte eigentlich schon früher ein Update machen, aber da die "netten" Lehrer an meiner Schule in der letzten Woche (auch heute) noch 3 Arbeiten schreiben wollten, kam ich nicht dazu bzw. hatte keine Lust mehr, mich an den PC zu setzen

Was sollte dieses Update den enthalten?

Ihr erinnert euch sicher an die 90°Winkel, die ich mir für die WaKü gekauft hatte? Tja ich mach's kurz: Ich saß 2 Nachmittage dabei, den WaKüKreislauf zu- und ausereinander zu bauen, weil ich am Pumpenauslass immer ein Leck hatte. Ich dachte erst, dass der Pumpenblock gerissen wäre, und hatte den Winkel nicht im Verdacht (obwohl KingPiranhas mich vorher gewarnt hatte), aber per Zufall bemerkte ich dann, dass er undicht war...

Ich schrieb den Wassermann an und er schickte mir ohne irgendwelche Gegenleistung (€) meinerseits neue. Danke nochmal dafür

___________________


Zurück zum lackieren:

Ich habe mich entschlossen, von diesen sch... Dosen auf Sprühpistole für den Kompressor umzusteigen.
Der Lack, den ich auf die Kleinteile gesprüht habe, werd' ich beizeiten wieder abschleifen und neu drauf machen; inklusive Klarlack...

-to be continued-


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

Super Sache Abo^^


----------



## -Fux- (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

Sieht sehr gut aus, nur weiter so!
lg
Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

Danke für die Blumen 

Nur damit ihr nicht glaubt, dass ich nichts tu'e:

Die Löcher für die Abstandshalter habe ich nun "berichtigt" und die Schraublöcher für die Laufwerk(sbefestigung) sind auch fertig

Im Moment bin ich dabei, die ganzen Platten anzuschliefen. 
Danach geht's ans lackieren


----------



## DAEF13 (14. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

*Update:*mir fällt kein Titel ein*!**
*
Hallo erstmal,

da ihr euch bei dem Titel sicher nichts bei denken könnt, sag' ich euch ersteinmal, 
was ich in den letzten Tagen gemacht habe:

Ich habe die ganzen Platten angeschliffen (!&$%§! Arbeit) und mit 'ner Pfeile noch ein paar Ecken und Kanten "verschönert"...
Danach hab' ich Lack gekauft, und den Rest könnt ihr euch ja sicher denken



Spoiler



Nicht? 
Dann gibt es jetzt einen kleinen Vorgeschmack


Spoiler



Hier seht ihr das Mainboardtray nach der ersten Schicht Lack; eine weitere wird noch folgen und dann kommt noch Klarlack drauf.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wundert euch nicht, über ein paar kleine Punkte, dass sind Löcher (wer dachte es nicht) bzw. Staub...


----------



## gemCraft (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

Hey, 
da bin ich dann doch mal am Ende deines CaseCons angekommen. 
Ich muss schon sagen das du da gute Arbeit leistest. Ich selbst verspüre auch schon wieder die Lust, am Case 
zu basteln, jedoch fehlt mir das Werkzeug und so dafür. Daher schaue ich mir lieber von anderen Leuten deren CaseMods/Cons an. 

Mach weiter so! Und denk daran das du nur noch eine Woche Ferien hast. 

Oh fasst vergessen... Abo


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

Hi,

danke für's Lob, so ganz zufrieden bin ich allerdings nicht
Im Moment bin ich dabei, die meisten Teile zu lackieren bzw. wollte ich gleich damit anfangen den Klarlack aufzubringen. Fotos mach' ich natürlich auch; hoffentlich ist die Qualität so "gut" dass die kleinen Macken nicht zu sehen sind

In den Ferien schaff' ich es noch, ganz bestimmt!
Die Front wird allerdings noch einmal neu gemacht und somit muss auch der Laufwerksschacht etwas angepasst werden. Mal sehen, ob ich das Montag mache.

Warum es bis heute noch nicht mehr Bilder gab, weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, irgendwie hab' ich es verschlafen, die Bilder hochzuladen...


----------



## DAEF13 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Lackieranfänge die zweite*

Der letzte Post ist 4 Stunden -eine Ewigkeit- her, also Push' ich den Fred mal etwas

*Update: Bilderspam vom anpinseln*

Hey,

in diesem Bilderspam lass' ich mal Bilder sprechen.
Eines sei aber noch gesagt:
Die Winkel(profile), die Boden-,die Front- und die Laufwerksplatten mussen noch lackiert werden, das wird eventuell morgen gemacht, wenn die Sonne scheint

Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Gleichmäßig" verteilt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passiert, wenn man zuviel Lack beim (erneuten) anschleifen wegnimmt, und dann einfach drüberlackiert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommantar: Auf einigen Bildern sieht man, wo ich Fehler gemacht habe, aber zumindest die wichtigen/sichtbaren Teile (Seitenwand, Deckel) hab' ich verbessert

Im Moment bin ich zufrieden, dem Klarlack sei Dank

-to be Fortgesetzt-


----------



## Schmiddy (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

So ne lackpistole währ schon ma was feines, wenn die nich so teuer währn die Teile...
Aber echt nich schlecht hinbekommen.
Wie vermeidest du es eigentlich, dass da n haufen Gelump und zeug auf den Frreischen Lack komm? Hab im Sommer einige Sachen mit der spraydose Lackiert, da war das mein Hauptproblem...


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*



Schmiddy schrieb:


> So ne lackpistole währ schon ma was feines, wenn die nich so teuer währn die Teile...



Ich hab' für meine nur 27Euro bezahlt und da war noch ein Verlängerungsschlauch mit bei



> Wie vermeidest du es eigentlich, dass da n haufen Gelump und zeug auf den Frreischen Lack komm? Hab im Sommer einige Sachen mit der spraydose Lackiert, da war das mein Hauptproblem...



In der Halle, in der ich lackiert habe, war es natürlich auch nicht staubfrei.
Wenn das Wetter gut war, habe ich die Sachen ins freie gehängt, und dort lackiert. 
Wenn die Teile in etwa auf Körperhöhe hängen, kommt auch nicht soviel Staub drauf.

Als ich die Kleinteile (CPU-Kühlerhalterung etc.) lackiert habe, lagen die Teile auf dem Boden, wo natürlich viel mehr Staub lag


Gestern sind die Winkel(profile) auch (fast) alle fertig geworden, Bilder gibt's später.


----------



## Senfgurke (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*



> Ich hab' für meine nur 27Euro bezahlt und da war noch ein Verlängerungsschlauch mit bei


ich hab bei ebay 5€ bezahlt 


btt:
schönes projekt und schön lackiert


----------



## alexq (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

Du steckst aber eine Arbeit in deinen PC. 14 Jahre und handwerklich so begabt^^ Wäre doch was fürs Berufsleben oder nicht ?


----------



## lu89 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

Hammer! Sieht echt geil aus. Musst dann das ganze (Kabel) aber noch entsprechend ordnen, damit es nicht wieder aussieht ,wie am Anfang .


----------



## Godspeed (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

Boah als ich 14 war hat ich echt noch 2 linke Hände, aber du hast da echt Talent.
Aboniert, und freu mich auf mehr.


----------



## -Fux- (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

Juhuuuu, endlich Farbe! 
Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## mistamagma (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

sehr schön & sauber geworden


----------



## DAEF13 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

Hey Leute! 

Eigentlich wollte ich euch ja schon früher weitere Bilder liefern, aber leider wurde der Bau wegen einigen Dingen verzögert (Hochzeit, Geburtstag, Landw. Sim.).

Ein bisschen hab' ich aber schon geschafft. In den Ferien, also bis Sonntag werd' ich es wohl nicht mehr schaffen, aber nächste Woche ganz sicher (zu 99%).

Ich werd' jetzt eben gucken, welche Bilder anschaubar sind, da die Qualität innerhalb eines Gebäudes nicht allzu toll ist. €dit: Kein Bild ist wirklich scharf geworden, morgen mach ich bessere


----------



## Ossiracer (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

Noch einer der den neuen LS 2011 hat c:
Können uns ja mal zammtun und ne IG gründen


----------



## DAEF13 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Bilderspam vom Lackieren!*

*Von ganz weit unten Ausgrab*
Sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe

Ich habe mir eine Pause genommen, da ich in letzter Zeit wenig Zeit und oder Lust hatte am Gehäuse weiter zu bauen bzw. anderes zu tun hatte.


Nun soll es aber fertig werden.

Was muss noch getan werden

 Die neue Front
 den Rest lackieren
 HW Einbauen

Wie sieht es grade aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Fux- (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Weiter, weiter, weiter!!! 
Ich bin gierig auf das Endergebnis 
lg Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

*Zwischenstand*

Hey, 

ich wollte euch mal den heutigen Zwischenstand berichten, bzw. etwas Platz auf dem Handy schaffen. 
Deshalb räum ich die letzten Bilder mal hier rein, viele sind's aber nicht, 
und einen wirklichen Fortschritt hab ich nicht gemacht, deshalb bind ich sie nicht extra ein

Außerdem will/muss hier noch jemand Sleeve loswerden also wird in der Richtung auch noch etwas gemacht - noch mehr Arbei


----------



## Freak2011 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

cooles teil


----------



## Stingray93 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Schick schick was du dir da zusammenzimmerst 
Und dann kommst sogar noch relativ aus der nähe^^ (wenn man guckt wo die anderen hier so herkommen)

Würde dir noch empfehlen nen Wakühler aufs Mainboard zu hauen  
macht echt was her 
Bild: siehe Anhang 
Ist mein Mobo.


----------



## DAEF13 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Der Wasserkühler ist auch noch geplant, aber ich will erst sehen, wo sich die Temperaturen im eingebauten Zustand einpendeln

Was für Temps erreichst du damit?


----------



## Stingray93 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Der Wasserkühler ist auch noch geplant, aber ich will erst sehen, wo sich die Temperaturen im eingebauten Zustand einpendeln
> 
> Was für Temps erreichst du damit?



Ehrlich gesagt: keine Ahnung.
Habe den nur gekauft weil er verdammt gut aussieht 
Die Temps meines Chipsatzes kann ich nicht auslesen, jedenfalls wüsst ich nicht wie.
HwMonitor etc. zeigen mir jedenfalls keine Temps an.


----------



## Mr.Knister (6. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Wunderbar!

Ich freu mich schon auf die Beleuchtung und Hardware.


----------



## DAEF13 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Hey, ich hab' die Hardware mittlerweile mal in das Gehäuse reingebaut, um zu sehen, ob (noch) alles passt, und hier mal das Resultat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die neue Front werde ich morgen oder übermorgen wohl fertig machen.


Mal so nebenbei:
Weiß irgendjemand, wo man günstig Akustikdämmmatten bestellen kann? Ich brauch' ca. 0,5-0,75m², aber ich möchte nur ungern über 20€dafür ausgeben.
Damit möchte ich die Pumpe und die Festplatte etwas beruhigen


----------



## Der kleine Jayson (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

sieht verdammt gut asu ;D 
Respekt
Abo


----------



## Trafalgar (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Abo... Geiler Schei? 
Weiter Weiter Weiter!


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Sieht geil aus!
Aber dieses blaue Licht, was ist das?


----------



## DAEF13 (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

@Mr.Knister: Das blaue Licht ist die (auch während dem Betriebs) leuchtende Standby bzw. Powerleuchte. Auf den Bildern ist sie etwas zu grell, in Wirklichkeit stört sie nicht so sehr.


----------



## Mr.Knister (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Achso, die vom onboard-powerknopf.
Ich hatte mich gewundert, wer bitte eine Power-LED auf sein Board bappt, wo es gar nicht mit der restlichen Beleuchtung zusammenpasst
Aber so was würde ich ja niemandem hier zutrauen


----------



## DAEF13 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Hey,

ich melde mich mal wieder zurück

Es gibt eine kleine Planänderung, da es mit der neuen Front nicht so geklappt hat, wie ich wollte:

Der 5,25" Ausschnitt ist zu weit nach rechts gewandert und nun wäre dort eine noch größerer Lücke ums Laufwerk als jetzt. Deshalb werde ich die "alte" Front weiterbenutzen, und die seitlichen Lücken sinnvoll nutzen

Und wie?
Da ich in letzter Zeit etwas LS und FIFA gezockt habe und man natürlich eine DVD zum starten braucht, viel mir auf, dass sehr viele Vibrationen auf das Gehäuse übertragen werden (naja, bei einem 16€ SATA Laufwerk ist das zu erwarten...)

Ich zuche jetzt nach 1-2mm dicken/dünnen Gummimatten, ich bin aber noch nicht fündig geworden.
Aber die lassen sich sicher noch irgendwo auftreiben


----------



## prost (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Das mit dem Laufwerk kenn ich.. hab auch nen 18€ SATA 
Das röhrt wie nen Flugzeug beim Start 
Aber das Gehäuse sieht sehr geil aus


----------



## DAEF13 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Moin, 

nach wieder mal längerer Zeit zeig' ich euch das vorläufige Endresultat.
Die Restlichen Teile sind lackiert, was aber länger gedauert hat, als ich dachte, weil:

Bei ~ -5 Grad kann man schlecht (auf Wasserbasis) lackieren
Bei ~ -5 Grad sollte man sich nicht eine Stunde nur auf t Shirt und Pullover draußen aufhalten *schnupf**hust*
Bei 2x Nachmittags Unterricht samt 3 Klassenarbeiten pro Woche braucht man garkeine Freizeit verplanen

Naja, nun die Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es sind noch nicht alle Teile angebaut, aber das folgt noch.
Auch Zubehör (Flexlights, Plexi, ...) brauch ich noch, aber gut dass ich mir zu Weihnachten nichts wünsche (außer einen riesigen iPod touch).

-Fortsetzung folgt und das IHV wird auch noch ergänzt-


----------



## Bierseppi (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

why kühlst nucht gleich auch deine graka mit H2O ?? das macht meines erachtens wenig sinn, da die Graka am meisten heizt


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Hmm an der ganzen Verlegung der Kabel machst du noch was oder ?


----------



## DAEF13 (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

@Bierseppi: Die GraKa ist nicht im Ref. Design aber eine GPU-Only Lösung ist schon "beantragt".
@Nobody: Die Kabel im Rechner werden (teilweise) noch anders verlegt und die beim Schreibtisch kommen weg  Es sieht aber auf den BIldern schlimmer aus, als es ist.

€dit: Ich hab mal die Seitenwand angeschraubt. 
Eigentlich sieht alles recht ordentlich aus - für meine Verhältnisse

Irgendwie muss ich aber noch an dem Kameraeinstellungen arbeiten... 
Das rot ist so.. blass..


----------



## Norman (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

sieht super aus, schade das das PCB deiner Graka blau ist, passt nicht so gut ins Gesamtbild.

MfG .norman`


----------



## -Fux- (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Sieht gut aus 
Kommt vor die oberen Lüfter noch Mesh (o.ä.), oder bleibt es offen?
Bekommt das Laufwerk noch Farbe?
lg Fux


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

@norman: Die GraKa Abdeckung ist schon längere Zeit fertig, aber bislang hab' ich nicht getestet, wie sich das auf die Temperaturen auswirkt (glaub' nicht viel aber ich will nichts ungetestet betreiben).

@Fux: Danke, wenn die Bildqualität nicht so grässlich wäre, könnte ich dir sogar zustimmen
Mit dem Mesh muss ich es mir noch überlegen. Aufjedenfall müsste das jetzige Mesh neu lackiert werden, da der alte (Sprühdosen) Lack nicht sehr stabil ist/war.

Das Laufwerk wird von dem Laufwerkskäfig umschlossen - ist dann unsichtbar, wird also nicht lackiert.
Auch muss ich die Festplattenentkopplung noch einpassen.


----------



## Norman (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> @norman: Die GraKa Abdeckung ist schon längere Zeit fertig, aber bislang hab' ich nicht getestet, wie sich das auf die Temperaturen auswirkt (glaub' nicht viel aber ich will nichts ungetestet betreiben).



Achso, dann habe ich da was nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Hey, (ich möchte hiermit schonmal sagen, nein, es gibt keine neuen Bilder)

grade hab' ich meine Weihnachtsgeschenke bestellt und dabei ist folgendes rausgekommen.

Die GraKa behalte ich jetzt noch bis zum Sommer und spendier ihr bis dahin einen GPU Only Kühler.
Welcher wird's? Es gibt anscheinend nicht viele/nur einen Kühler, der das Preislimit nicht sprengt (ich mein, wozu für die "alte" Karte 50€ ausgeben?). Also wird es der Alphacool HF38 Missouri PCGH.

Für ~30€ bei AT kann man doch nicht meckern

Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch um die SpaWa Kühlung Gedanken machen; dem Ram wird es aber wohl egal sein, oder?


----------



## prost (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Ich glaube der RAM ist nicht so wichtig, bei 2GB Karten klebt die Hälfte schließlich
auch ungekühlt auf der Rückseite.. Spannungswandler ist halt ein bisschen doof,
ein fullcover wäre da schon besser..
Hab ja die gleiche und überlege auch ob ich die aufrüsten soll, aber unter Wasser wird
die bei mir ganz sicher nie gesetzt werden, ich finde das lohnt sich nicht mehr...


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Im Moment brauche ich halt auch noch keine neue Karte, da mir die Leistung noch locker reicht.
FIFA 11 läuft mit maximalen Einstellungen durchgehend mit 150-250 FPS - da braucht's keine 570er

Ich hab' halt das Problem, dass es zu der Karte keinen Fullcover gibt.
Die SpaWa's haben zwar einen Kühlblock, aber ich hab' im Furmark auf der Rückseite (!) max. 72°C gemessen. Das ist schon grenzwertig.

Dazu sei aber gesagt, dass sie die (wirklich) heiße Luft der GPU abbekommen.
Ich denke ich werd' da einen 10-15mm Lüfter draufschnallen und lass den nur so langsam wie nötig laufen... Mal sehen, bis Weihanchten dauert's ja noch etwas


----------



## GaAm3r (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> Ich hab' halt das Problem, dass es zu der Karte keinen Fullcover gibt.


Ich bin auch 14 und habe schon versucht sowas zu bauen.
Versuch es doch mit Mesh (siehe xien16 hier oder sysprofi) oder zb. Plexiglas


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

@GaAm3r:

Ich soll also aus Plexiglas oder Mesh einen funktionierenden Fullcover Kühler bauen, der die Karte nicht abrauchen lässt? Interessant


----------



## prost (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Als Auflage auf der Graka würde ich das Mesh verwenden


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

Ach so ist das gemeint.
Eine Mesh Ummantelung wäre wirklich eine Gute Idee und ich glaube, ich weiß schon, wie ich es dann umsetzen werde/würde.

€dit:
Ich hab' in meiner Lageweile mal was in SketchUp erstellt.
Ich hab' zwar noch viel Mesh und es sieht auch schön aus und lässt sich wunderbar biegen, aber dann hätte ich es öfter verwenden müssen, anstatt nur die GraKa damit zu verschönern.

Aber ich habe mir das mit der GPU Only Lösung nocheinmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen:
Wenn der (heiße) Luftstrom nicht mehr an die SpaWas/MOSFET's gelangt bzw. nicht mehr vorhanden ist, könnte es der Karte etwas zu warm werden.
Kommt hinzu dass ich die Verschalung meiner alten Referenz 260er vermisse.
Dann wird's eine Kombo aus beiden:

Darf ich präsentieren? Mein erster Entwurf der Verschalung+Luftleitblech

-BilderimAnhangdaderFastImageResizerzublödistmit.pngumzugehen-

Als Lüfter wird ein NoiseBlocker schlag mich tot; Maße 80x80x20 bei 1,7k U/min verwendet.
Ich hoffe aber, dass er die 1700U/min niemals erreichen muss.

€dit2: Bevor jemand fragt: Das Teil dürfte in etwa genau so hoch/niedriger werden als ein Handelsüblicher Dualslot Kühler


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*

-letztem Beitrag Text/Bilder hinzugefügt und IHV geupdatet- -garantiert kein Doppelpost!-


----------



## GaAm3r (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: Die Pause ist vorbei!*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> @GaAm3r:
> 
> Ich soll also aus Plexiglas oder Mesh einen funktionierenden Fullcover Kühler bauen, der die Karte nicht abrauchen lässt? Interessant


Ja sollst du.


----------



## DAEF13 (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa Modding?*

@GaAm3r: Entweder war das jetzt reine Ironie, oder du verstehst nicht, was ich mir unter Fullcover vorstelle


Da es keine Bilder und kein Material gibt, mache ich mir jetzt nicht die Mühe diesen Post ins IHV einzutragen:

Ich habe noch eine Bestellung abgeschickt. Diesesmal aber mal ganz wo anders
Und zwar bei Akustik-Maxx.de.

2x 1 Bitumen-Matte 5.5 mm
2x Noppenschaum-Matten
1x 10 Noppenschaummatten


Wozu das ganze? 
In einem anderen Fräd hab ich schon geschrieben, dass keinen High-End PC haben will, der zwar viel Leistung hat, aber laut ist wie ein Fön.
Die WaKü ist schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung, aber die Festplatte und (etwas) die Pumpe brummen/pfeifen nervend vor sich hin.
Deshalb kleide ich das Gehäuse jetzt (möglichst unsichtbar) mit den Noppenschaummatten aus und beseitige eventuelle Schwingungen mit 2kg Bitumenmatte (JA! 2kg!).

Wie es dann aussieht werden wir in 1-2 Wochen sehen


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa Modding?*

*Alle Jahre wieder - tritt das Wasser aus*

Hey,

heute habe ich den GPU-Only Kühler samt SpaWa Lüfter mal montiert.
Die Temperaturen sind recht passabel mit max. 46°C im Furmark (+CoreDamage).
Die Karte läuft übrigens bei 702/1404/1200 @1,12V.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Außerdem gab's zu Weihnachten ein neues Lenkrad (Thrustmaster RGT PRO), mit dem ich schon einige Runden in SHIFT gedreht habe.
Es ist einfach geil, ich kann garnicht aufhören zu grinsen


Aber es gibt natürlich auch unschöne Sachen.
Blicken wir mal zurück: Letztes Jahr Weihnachten ist meine alte GraKa (GTX260 "192") abgeraucht; warum, weiß ich bis heute nicht.
Außerdem gab's damals Überflutung wegen undichter Schraubtüllen, welche nach einem Jahr immer noch nicht dicht werden wollten.
Siehe hier- Bild von heute, 2 Uhr nachts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, soviel zu meinem Hass auf Schraubtüllen...
Gestern/Heute wurde die GraKa umgerüstet, hier mal ein paar Bilder dazu.

Welcome Home



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kühler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kärtlein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die GPU:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der SpaWaKühler



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es hätte ja alles so schön sein können, wären da nicht diese ... von Winkeln
Sie sind schon einmal ausgetauscht worden und nun sind sie wieder undicht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tropf-tropf-tropf
Mal sehen, was sich da machen lässt...

Naja, was gibt's sonst noch zu sagen?
Die Dämmmatten sind unterwegs (warum arbeitet kein Postbote an Weihnachten?!) und eine GraKa Blende wird gemacht, sobald ich 10/16er Schlauch o.ä. habe, da 13/16 zum  ist...

Ein frohes und failarmes Fest dann noch


----------



## Bierseppi (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

das ist schon blöd mitt der wakü ... also ich hab gestern noch einen typen von dhl bei uns fahren sehen....


----------



## DAEF13 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Der 24. Dezember ist doch auch kein Feiertag, nur der 25. und 26. 

Im Moment habe ich folgenden Plan:
Die Winkel bleiben jetzt drin, da sie nun komischerweise dicht sind.
Bleibt das Problem mit der Schlauchverlegung.

13/16er ist sch...
Dummerweise kosten 10x 10/16er PS-Tüllen aber mal eben 17,90€ (ohne 10% Rabattaktion).
Das ist eindeutig zuviel, weshalb ich die behalte.
Trotzdem wird es wohl irgendwie möglich sein, 10/16er (bzw. 11,1/15,9er Masterkleer) Schlauch  auf die Tüllen zu bekommen; selbst wenn die Tüllen frieren und der Schlauch kochen muss. 
Zum Vergleich: der aktuelle (13ID) Schlauch geht relativ problemlos mit heißem Wasser drauf.
Der 12er ID Clearflex Schlauch ging auch noch mit Kraft drauf.

Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## prost (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Gut dass du die Karte erfolgreich auf Wasser umgerüstet hast 
Ist bei nicht-Referenzdesigns ja immer etwas schwieriger 
Sind die Schraubtüllen bei dir wirklich so schlimm? Welche hast du denn?


----------



## Schmiddy (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Ich hab eher nen Hass auf die Überwurfmuttern. Ich bau und bau und zum Schluss langten se ned. Vor ner Woche hab ich dann zufällig gemerkt, dass eine noch in der Mitte von nem Schlauch hängt, halt schön versteckt unter der Graka.
Zu deinem Prob mit den Tülen. Mach doch evtl mal die O-Ringe Nass beim Montieren. Beim Tauchen heisst es das man das machen soll. Desweiteren gibts doch so ne Creme. Gewindedichter oder so heisst das Zeug.

MFG und schöne Feiertage
Schmiddy

PS.: Is das ned vielleicht n bissal arg dünn mit der WLP?


----------



## DAEF13 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Ich habe irgendwelche Anschraubtüllen, in einem Eheim 240er Set bei AT drin waren. Also noch von meinen WaKü anfängen 

@Schmiddy: Welches Problem mit den Tüllen? Dicht sind sie, der dazu passende Schlauch lässt sich aber schlecht verlegen. Nur die Winkel sind (manchmal) undicht.

Den WLP Abdruck habe ich gestern überprüft: Perfekt!

Im Moment bin ich am überlegen, ob ich wirklich nur 16/10 (bzw. 16/11) Schlauch kaufen soll, oder gleich passende Tüllen mitbestelle.
Mit Tüllen wären das ~26€, machbar, aber Schade um's Geld


----------



## Schmiddy (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

naja 26 Euronen machens Kraut dann auch nich mehr fett..


----------



## DAEF13 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Doch, da es rausgeschmissenes Geld gewesen wäre.

Ich habe nun eine (0€) Lösung gefunden:
Man kann die Düsenplatte im Missouri um 180° drehen, wodurch die Fließrichtung verändert wird.
Dadurch ist der Eingang (wenn man aufs MB guckt) nicht mehr rechts sondern links.
Von dort kommt auch der Schlauch. Der Schlauch ist kurz vorm abkinicken, aber so passt alles.
Die Dämmmatten sind auch da, die Bilder sind aber sehr sch.. geworden.

Hier mal ein Bild, welches aber natürlich wieder schlechter aussieht als es wirklich ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Schraubendreher hält die Graka, damit sie nicht durchbiegt. Eine andere Lösung fällt mir atm nicht ein, aber eine Blende ist sowieso in arbeit...


----------



## Asdener (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Sehr schönes Casecon mein lieber! 
Ich mach mal ein ABO naja obwohl eigentlich fast alles fertig ist...


----------



## DAEF13 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Thx.

Naja, fertig ist nie etwas.
Sobald es wieder wärmer wird müssen noch Laufwerksblenden gemacht/angepasst werden, die Seitenwände überarbeitet werden (gehen sehr tricky dicht) und Plexiglas samt Flexlights eingebaut werden.
Dann folgt noch die GraKablende (ganz umfassend) und es wird der Schaumstoff wieder aus dem sichtbaren Bereich genommen.
USB Anschlüsse müssen auch noch irgendwie rein (warscheinlich in den LW Schacht...
Es gibt also noch etwas zu tun. 
Im Moment rennt die Kiste aber zufriedenstellend (Crysis Bench @ 810Mhz Core/1620Mhz Shader).


----------



## Schmiddy (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Die niedrigen Temps halten aber echt auf... da is das Lackieren so ne Sache...


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Januar 2011)

Das beste ist: Der Lack ist auf Wasserbasis. Unter Null Grad Celsius gefriert Wasser. Hier sinds nachmittags ca. -5°C


----------



## Hanskaese (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Der Mod gefällt mir bis jetzt echt super
Mit dem lackieren ist das bei dem Wetter echt so ne Sache, habe auch erstmal ne gezwungene Pause eingelegt 
Aber hast du nicht eine Garage zur Verfügung, natürlich ohne Auto.
So eine schlimm ist der Sprühneben eigentlich garnicht und wenn mal was daneben geht bekommt man es sogut wie immer mit Universalverdünner weg


----------



## DAEF13 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon] Black'n'Red Selfmade Case by DAEF13 - Status: GraKa @WaKü + Leck*

Garage ja, Garagentor nein.
Aber zwei (unbeheizte) Maschinenhallen, welche aber zu voll sind, als dass man dort gut lackieren könnte.


----------

